# East Anglian Part 18



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home for lots of eastie


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi everyone

sorry not posted for a bit but been away for a few nights without Sienna    Stayed in great pub in cotswolds, got lots of fresh air and drank lots of wine!!  just what we needed!

Sorry to hear HW has been unwell Poca, sending you both masses of love and get well soon hugs  

Sarah, well done on weight loss - can't wait to see you next, we won't recognise you!  

Will post properly tomorrow and do more individual messages

love Helena
XX


----------



## elysop (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Eveyone,
Sorry not posted for a few days. Been a bit down the past couple of day - the wait is doing my head in now. Still in 2WW with testing on Friday but had some AF style cramps for about 5 mins this afternoon. HOwever, I am SUPER tired, having to have at least one nap in the afternoon but guess that's the progesterone. Think my nipples are slightly larger too. Anyone with a BFP or BFN had this?
Am thinking the worst of course.

On a lighter note shally we get some numbers for 23rd April?

Elysop xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Count me in 

Sorry you are feeling [email protected] but hope its a good sign hun


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Count me in

altho my train doesnt get into ely til 1230

Could we  meet about 1pm as opposed to 12 noon

It wil just be me on own tho as dh is rota'd in  

Emilyxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OK Next Easites Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
??

Who else would like to come ? Anybody is welcome - please IM me


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

i'm coming to the meet!  

need a dose of pizza ahead of next tx!  do we think the pizza in Ely is as 'lucky' as that in Bury??!!!!
    

love Helena


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Count me in, its my last weekend off before my course.

Promise to do personals soon but i've got a sick baby on my lap (YES again b****y creche)

 for elysop good luck hunny

Love to all
Shelley


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Poca, very sorry to hear that Henry has been so poorly and in hospital and I hope that he is now on the mend.

Sarah, very impressed with your weight loss and exercise regime - you are very determined!  

Elysop, sorry you have been feeling down during the dreaded 2WW - it is awful.  Good luck and lots of     for Friday.  

Mish, I hope that Caitlin is soon feeling better.  

I am very well on the whole (only have minor niggles) but keep getting a bit panicky that all is still well.  Have another scan in Cambridge on Thursday to reasure me.  I get a bit paranoid about what I can and can't eat - DH thinks I am being over cautious    

Hi to everyone else.

Love Beth


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties

COUNT me in, for the meet and dont get to excited as you cant rreally tell i have lost any weight, i think it has all come off mu boobs  

Jen - how are you, i will ring you next week. hope your not getting to uncomfortable.

shelley - poor caitlin, i hope she is better soon. i think its my turn to drive (if you can stand my driving), will arrange nearer the time.

Pocca - i hope HW is much better now.

helena - your little break sounded just what you needed.

elysop - i am really hoping that youe symptoms are good ones, good luck for friday.

Lou -  are you ok not heard from you in a while

caroline - hows the job hunting.

Hun - how are you, not working to hard i hope

Well i am still plodding along, soon be my appt, time has gone quick. I have the step children for a week next week. Should be fun. Sometimes i find it hard as im not use to so many people in the house and i di like my space, and i dont like shareing mickey. . But they always behave well so must not grumble, im sure when i get one of my own things will be easier. One day.....

Take care all
Love sarah xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello All,

Sick baby in bed so free to do some posts lol

Poca, Sorry to hear about HW being poorly and your hospital stay, hope he is better now and I hope you have regained your lost sleep from the hospital, horrible place.

Hun,  How are you?  I hope you are all feeling better, it sounds like my house at the moment.  How is the lovely Henry?

Helena, When do you cycle again?  I'm sure the pizza in Ely will have the same "luck"  . Hope Sienna is well.  Glad you had a nice break away with your DH.

Emily,  How are you?  Not heard from you for a while but I did notice your new Godson ticker congrats.

Sarah,  I hope you are feeling better now.  Fantastic news on the weight loss you are doing great

Beth,  Try not to stress too much on the food issues, most things are fine to eat I wont bore you with the usual ones to stay away from as I'm sure you already know them.  I cant believe you are already over half way through it seems to have gone very quick.

Flippy,  Did you have a nice time at the meet at the weekend?  Hope all is well with you and the bump isn't getting to heavy for you

Elysop, Good luck for Friday testing, sending the     if you are planning on testing early  

Lou, I hope you are alright, was going to text you but I can't find your number!

Kez, How are you?  Have you got a date for your scan yet?

Hello to everyone else, terrible with new threads

Cailtin seems to be picking up one illness after another at the moment.  It doesn't help when the other Mummies take the babies to Creche when they are poorly   .  I think the biggest problem is that you still have to pay even when they are not there and some of the Mums don't like paying for something that they aren't getting.  Its just typical that Caitlin was starting to eat really well but due to the latest tummy bug she is off her food again, its like one step forward and 4 back at the moment.

Really looking forward to the meet next month, it will be nice to be just adults for a change.

Love Shelley xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

Elysop  lot of  for friday

Beth good luck for ur scan on thursday am sure all is fine but i bet ur looking forward to seeing bubs 

Flippy hope that u have recovered from the weekend!!
How r u feeling times moving along for u soooo quickly (or so it seems!)

Hun and helena hope that u r both ok and henry and sienna are doing ok also

Shelley..... sorry to hear that Caitlin has been poorly  to her, i used to work in a creche and some mums brought their children in under all kinds of situations

I do hope that caitlin picks up again really soon

I have started zoladex injections and kliovance almost a week in, my AF is due on thursday, and to be honest i dont feel that bad pain wise i think the new patches are doing their thing as normally doubled over at this stage

Lou hope u r ok

Love to everyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Elysop Good Luck for tomorrow         for a lovely 

Love Shelley xx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Elysop: Good Luck for tomorrow   .

Beth: How did the scan go? where did you have it?

Shelley: Sorry to hear Caitlin has been unwell, I know what you mean about picking up illness after illness at the creche.  Isabel has had sickness and diarrhoea again this week, I think all I have done this week is wash.

Poca: Sorry to hear Henry has been ill, it must have been a very worrying time
for you, how are you both now?

Sarah: Not long until your appointment.  Well done on the weight loss.

Emily: How are you feeling and how are the injections going?

Hun: How are you and Henry

Helena: How are you and Sienna and how is the house-hunting.

Jennifer: How are you, are you getting all ready?

Hi to Flippy, Lou, Kez and anyone I have missed.  I hope you are all well.

RE: The meet at Ely, I am really sorry but at the moment I think you will have to count me out, unless DH shift changes or I can get a baby-sitter.  Better go, I want to watch Family Man.

Caroline


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Just a quickie to wish Elysop all the best of luck today


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Good Luck Elysop   

Hi to everyone else. Not sure I'm able to make the next meet, but was thinking it would be nice to mark National Infertility Day (10th june) with some kind of meet - how to you all fancy a picnic?

Hun xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Just popped in to see if there is any news from Elysop   

Hun - What a fab idea   I would love to do that as long we we are able to as the twins will be very tiny


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone!

We are finally back to normal, just in time for HW's birthday which was on wednesday, wow what a year!!!!!!!!! & so grateful to the technology available to make it happen. May all girls get their dreams  

Hun, fantastic idea, love the idea of a picnic! i just have a tiny fly in the ointment, saturday 10th june is Englands first match of the World cup & it's in the afternoon as opposed to evening (am 99% sure), altho i'm not a football freak i do get excited at England matches & am planning to have HW in an England strip!
Obviously 10th june might not be a problem for others i just thought i'd point it out.

Jen, tiny twins!, how lovely, can't wait!

Elysop,   i hope you are full of joy & too excited to post yet.

Will be back for personals, someone has just grabbed the phone maybe to ring 999 again?!!!!!!!

Love Poca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hun, Great idea, would have to bring Caitlin though as weekends will be the only time I see her 

Elysop, Got everything crossed for you

Shelley x


----------



## elysop (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello all,

Your  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy must have worked as I've just found out got a beautiful BFP. Level was 304 when over 50 is what they look for. Can't describe how excited and happy I am.

It was over an hour late that we got the phonecall so you can imagine the torture!

Thanks again for the support - I owe you all so much.

DH isn't letting me do anything yet 

My head isn't straight enough for personals right now sorry - maybe later.

Elysop xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

​Well done Elysop!!!!!!​Another Eastie BFP!​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Elysop: Congratulations, Brilliant news    . 
I hope DH is spoiling you rotten.

Poca: I am so sorry I forgot Henry's Birthday, I thought there must be another week to go. Happy Belated Birthday Henry     Did you have a party?

Hun: Excellant idea about the picnic, where do you suggest?

Caroline


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Elysop - What fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!      
You must be over the moon !  Enjoy every moment !

Happy belated Birthday to Henry William - Wow 1 already !!!  Time passes soooo quickly !

Latest here is that I am being hassled by estate agent in Berkshire - not impressed with their conduct to be honest but oh well - Midwife has advised me not to move before the birth as stress can cause the babies to stop growing so looking to move early June IF all goes according to plan but I would like to be able to see you all after my twins are born but before we go which means you could end up meeting very very new twins   I couldn't possibly take them away before they meet their lovely FF Eastie Aunties 

Sorry no personals but its getting uncomfortable sitting at the desk atm and have had a hell of a week sorting out the eviction of my tenant in Berks plus hassle with the current move etc - DP has been an  this week too but is feeling very sorry now, especially in light of what the midwife said    Feeling quite stressed and tearful which is not like me at all


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Elysop - wow!  great news on  !  So happy for you.

Would love to meet on 10th June but will be just about EC then I think and also we are completing on our house on 9th  (don't ask how that is all going to work  )  i would love to meet before then to eat some pizza but guess I shall do that on april 23rd!

lots of love
Helena
XX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Elysop, Brilliant news        great level maybe another set of Eastie Twinnies

Shelley xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya elysop

Congrats on ur 

Fantastic news and such great levels!!!

u and dh must be on cloud 9

Will be back soon with personals

Emilyxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Well done Elysop, DH & Bourn Hall !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy it! 

Love Poca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

PS Maybe 2 buns in the oven?


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG!  happy Belated Birthday Poca's HW!  Can't beleive i forgot the date!  

    

hope you all had a great day!

lots of love
helena
XX


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Elysop - congrats

flippy - Hope your are feeling a bit better now. Give me a call if you want

sorry no other personals as im in a lot of pain today

i am ok a bit busy this week as have dp kids for the week. Diet going ok. Af arrived yesterday bang on time so its nice to know my bady has got back to normal so quickly, but not so good as its very painful.Not much else to report. I have been writing a list of questions for the consultant. Cant belive it has come round so quickly. Getting a bit nervous as its also my mums op and dad is getting stressed as i wont be aroung that day. Well i hope the both of us get on well. Must go have to run the bath for mickey to wash the dogs as they are smelly.

love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Well done Sarah on the diet   - you're going great guns!  

love Helena
XX


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi all!

Elysop, WONDERFULLLLLLLLLLLL news. You must be over the moon and still feeling dizzy with excitement.  Take it easy and get lots of rest.

Sarah, sorry to hear you are feeling poorly and hope pain has gone soon.

Hun, love the idea of a picnic on June 10 for Infertility Day.  I would love to come as long as it is not too far i.e Bury or Cambridge would be ok as may be (hopefully) in a large whale like state by then (harder and harder to think of this (the preg) as our private secret!!).  Where would you have in mind?

Flippy,  hope that all is well with you and the girls and that you are now back at home.

I had a further growth scan in Cambridge at the Fetal Medicine Centre on Thursday and all was well and on target.  It seems also that I am at low risk of getting early stage pre-eclampsia.  Bump starting to grow more and have life of its own - difficult getting socks on or picking things up off the floor (which seems to mean that everything is therefore on the floor!).

Beth


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All - Thanks for your messages 

I am back at home now under strict orders to rest - have posted a bit about what happened here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53499.new.html#new

Sorry no personals today but thinking of you all 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jen,  Glad you are okay at the contractions have calmed down.  The babies are a great weight already, both of them 8lb at birth WOW.  Sorry didn't know you'd been in hossie till I saw this thread.  (((((((hugs)))))))) 

Love Shelley xx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Jennifer: I have just read your post, sorry to hear of the worrying time you had,
I hope all is well now and the contractions have stopped.  As Shelley said, your little girls are great weights all ready.

Beth: I am pleased everything went well at Cambridge, when is your due date?

Isabel has given me her sickness bug, which has been awful, but after the fourth day of not eating, I think I am finally starting to feel hungary.

Caroline


----------



## elysop (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely messages. Next nerves are now all for the scan on 20th April but trying to enjoy things (like being super lazy) at the moment. Also worried about MC as had that before but I remember that our HPT was very faint even 3 days after my period was due. I checked this time on Friday and it's a pretty damn solid line 

Jennifer - what a scare. Laughed that you sent DH home for is snoring 

Sahara - excellent dieting work! 

How are we for numbers for 23rd? Picnic sounds lovely for June 10th.

Elysop xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Next Easites Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop and dp
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
??

Anybody else  Hun ? We would miss you terribly if you don't come


----------



## elysop (Feb 13, 2006)

My DH plans to come too.
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

Jen hope that u r resting up!!

Elysop  

Just a quick post to ask

Can someone confirm that the meet is def going ahead on 23rd and def be at Ely

I need to book my ticket this weekend so need to know before i go ahead

Thanks

Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties

Flippy - hope you are still ok and all has calmed down now

Em - i think it is def going ahead, but not sure if it has been booked yet.

 to all other easties

I am having a busy week with mickey and the children, swimming and washing mainly. I am taking the girls to jazzacise tonight as mickey and ss have a footie match tonight. I have my list of questions all ready for George. My mums op has been changed to the tuesday now so she is happier now, she said she wanted to be there for me so i could tell her how i got on, that woman never thinks of herself, bless her. The weight loss is going really well and i can see the difference now .  Not much else to tell you.

Take care all
Love sarah xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Quickie from me as I have been in Cambridge shopping today - naughty me !  Had a few strong BH contractions since I got home so I am now going to lie down for the rest of the evening !  

Emily - Meet definately going ahead - 23rd in Ely - will book nearer the time when we are sure of numbers


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jen

thanks for confirming will get my ticket the weekend 

What a naughty mummy 2 be u r!!!

Feet up now mrs!!!

Hope the BH settle once u get them feet up!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties



We were about to fall to page 2!!

Hope that u r all doing ok

Caroline hope the bug goes soon

Shelley hope that Caitlin is ok and u too of course

Poca and hun hope that both henrys aree ok

Lou hope that u are ok and georgia is doing good also

Jen hope that u r staying rested up

Elysop and Beth hope that u both are ok and both bumps are coming on nicely

2 weeks and 1 day to the meet hehe!!

Getting excited now cos not made a meet before woohoo!!

Love to anyone i missed!

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sarah  

Wishing u lots and lots of  for ur follow up appt on monday

I so hope that they can answer some of urs and mickeys questions darlin

I will be thinking of u and Mickey and sending lots of    that the cons can find a way forward and make ur dreams come true

All my love

 

Emilyxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Emily

it was so nice to see your message of suport.

It will be really nice to meet you in2 wks.


take care
sarah xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Emily and Sarah   Good Luck with your appt Sarah 

I haven't been around much as I am sooo tired these days but haven't missed much on this board !  

Where is everybody 



Anybody else coming to the meet on the 23rd ?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Next Easties Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop and dp
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
??

Anybody else  Hun ? We would miss you terribly if you don't come


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sarah,  Best of luck for your appt tomorrow I hope the consultant will come up with a way forward for you and Mickey.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow don't forget to let us know how you got on

Hi to all the Easties, just a quickie as I have yet another tummy bug!!

Love Shelley xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

just updating you on how i got on

well we were only in with george for 1/2 hr but he did answer all my questions.
He was very sorry that mt cycle did not work and nearly made me and mickey cry as he was so nice. He said he will do a short protocol with some steroids next time to see if we can get more eggs. He want to do level 1 tests does not see the need to do chicargo ones yet. I am also going for a blood flow 3d scan tomorrow, this will also tell if i still have my hydro and if there are any polyps etc. When he gets all the results he is going to ring me and if all is ok he sugests that we have another cycle asap. I asked him if the hydro should be removed and he said there was no mention that anyone saw that it was present last cycle as they look for this at every scan, well if i went to notts they do, so i think i will go to notts for everything next time. He said if they do see it then they will drain it.If anything shows up in my blood tests he will treat it with drugs.

So only time will tell now and i may be cycling sooner than i think. It is a long way to go to notts everytime about 2 hrs each way. I am not sure if i should go there or wait and go to peterborough for my scans. What do you think.... I am also thinking if everything is ok with the test then should i cycle straight away while it is ok instead of waiting for the peterborough clinic to open in sept. Your opinions will help. please.

Sorry to run on but you did say that you wanted to know.  

Take care 
love sarahxxxx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Sarah

I am pleased your appointment went well and you got some answers.  Good luck with the blood 3d scan tomorrow, me being thick but what do they do?  I am afraid I don't know what to suggest about cycling again at Notts, what does Mickey say? can you cope with the travelling and do you feel ready?  Have you got a holiday booked?  I remember it took over my life and treatment was all I thought about, but the last time I took a 6 month break, although frustrating, it did go quick.  
See how you go tomorrow and let us know.

Caroline


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sarah, good luck with your scan 2morrow.  I think I would be tempted to travel to Notts for your next cycle at least that way you are being checked for hydro.  I hope your Mums surgery went well today

Love to all Easties, looking forward to the meet next weekend

Shelley xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

A quick update

Mum is a bit rough after her op, she had to have open surgery instead of keyhole and  has not had anything to eat yet, I am hoping she will beable to eat tomorrow so she can get some strength to get better, I hate seeing her like this.

Well i have good news    at last. I DO NOT have any sign of a hydrosalphinx and i have a good womb size and shape, no sign of endo, only my cyst. BUT...... i do not have hardly any blood flow to the womb...... which the radiograper thinks that could be why my embies have not implanted. I finally have an answer. She did also find a funny area near my left ovary which she thinks could be a blood clot or something, but was not sure, she said it would not affect anything though and it is proberly left from all the surgery i have had.
I still have to have my blood tests before i find out what george says, but i will def be cycling again asap while i have no hydro there. Mickey and i are very happy to find something wrong which may have caused my BFN's and are feeling a lot more positive now. We will go to Notts for all treatment. Its the best 200 pounds i have ever spent.

Thanks for all your suport and look forward to seeing you all soon

Love from a very haap sarah xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

Havent posted for a few days as been a bit unwell with bug and another UTI

Just wanted to say to sarah, i have posted to u elsewhere sweetie
Thinking of u and ur mum honey

Caroline hope that u and Isabel are both ok and no bugs around, do u have time off for easter

Hun hope that u and Henry are both doing ok

Helena so sorry i keep forgetting u on my personals so here is one esp for u and Sienna, hope that ur both doing ok, and preparing for the move!!
Hope Monte is doing ok is he still sitting underneath the highchair bles him!!

Jen hope that u and the girls are all ok and cooking nicely, hope that ur getting lots of rest and tlc!

Shelley hope that u and caitlin are both doing ok and that u have both got over the bug

Elysop hope that ur doing ok any symptoms yet, when is ur first scan (nosey me!!)

Beth hope all is ok with u and bubs

Lou.... hope that ur doing ok sweets and that georgia is doing ok i bet shes a big girl now!!!

Poca hope that u and Henry are also ok

Well i look forward to meeting u all in 10 days!!!!!
Hope to get my ticket tomorow, have been holding off cos dh really wanted to come even tho i told him it was no babies meet!!

He was trying to swap a shift (he wants the special fertility pizza ) but can only swap the 22nd!!

but i will be there

I am so excited!!!

Doesnt take much hey

I hope i havent missed anyone on personals if so sorry and heres a 

Finally wishing u all a happy easter

Hope the sex mad ball of fluff is kind to u

     

Love Emilyxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Elysop   ^birthday

Hope that u have had a wonderful day honey

Emilyxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

HOPE YOU HAVE A HAD A GREAT DAY ELYSOP  

I will have a   for you

Love Shelley xx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Elysop: Happy Birthday, hope you had a lovely day.  

Sarah: I hope your Mum is doing well? Good news from your appointment,
I bet you are both feeling abit happier now and can plan treatment again
soon.  Just wondered after you had ET, did you take baby asprin?

I hope everyone has a lovely Easter and a nice break.   

Caroline


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy birthday elysop   

caroline - no i did not take asprin as i did not think i needed to, but just look how wrong i was, i think i will need a little more than asprin to solve the problem, as there was no blood flow around the area that it was needed, i think some viagra would be better 

take care all easties and look forward to seeing you all soon

Flippy are you ok

love sarah xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All 

Elysop - HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah - Sorry to hear about your Mum - Hope she is feeling a bit better today   Great news that you have some answers about the IVF - I am sure they will give you something to massively improve your chances next time - If it were me, I would go sooner rather than later - But then I am in impatient wotsit   

Mish - Have a drink for me too   I have almost forgotten what wine tastes like 

Hun - Where are you ?

Emily - Hope you are ok 

Caroline - Hope your tummy bugs are now gone completely and that you are all feeling better 

Helena - How is the new house ?  Have you settled in ok now ?

Love to anyone I have missed

This was going to be a quickie post but I got carried away   

Nothing new here - Am resting more than I can cope with - am getting bored now.  There is only so much Daytime TV that can keep my brain occupied.  Might have to buy a wordsearch book   

I had a scan on Wednesday and babies are about 4lb1oz and 4lb3oz each so doing really well.  Had a cute med student come and ask me some questions - Didn't really want to talk to him about constipation or any pregnancy related problems really   

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Easties

Hope everyone is well, sorry I havent been around, with changing jobs etc its been a mad few months.

Flippy - Nice to know your special girls are doing well, and that is really good weights. Not long for you now. Do you know if you have to have them still at week40?

Sahara - Well done on your weight lose. Good on you. Better you feel better for it.

Caroline - Hope you and Isabel are ok and looking forward to Easter.

Mish - I did manage to get a doppler in the end and I have heard the heartbeat. It out of this world. It still takes me about 15 mins to find it tho. We had the midwife check the heartbeat the other day and it was 156. She said from the heartbeat its a little girl. Not sure how she knows that.
Hope you, DH and Caitlin are ok.

Emily - Hope your ok and things are going well for you.

Hun - Hope you and family are ok?

Helena - Hi mate, hope you and family are ok.

A big hello to everyone else. Hope your all ok.

Lots of love
Kez xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Kez
Week 40     Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!  Thankfully my con said they will only take me to wk 38 and not a day later !!!!

Glad things are going well with you   My girls heartbeats are both around 150


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easites


Flippy - so glad you are ok, i was getting a bit worried. Yes i am going to go again asap, while i have no hydro's.

kez - great picture, cant belive you are 14 wks already.

hello to all easties

mum should be coming out of hospital tomorrow if all is well, and then i will have more time to myself again. I wish the letter from george would hurry up so i can get my bloods done so i can get started again. I have done the waiting to cycle last year and the rushing into it and it made no diference so once again i am going for it asap while most things are ok. Looking at may june hopefully if not june july at the latest.

hope you are all enjoying the easter break

love sarah xxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi

Sahara - Yeah I know 14 wks to be honest have gone pretty fast. And each day it seems abit realler.
Glad to hear your going again very soon. Waiting can be so hard. How are you getting on with your new clinic?

Flippy - Wk 38 sounds alot better. OMG only a 5ish weeks left to go. Its gone so so fast. 
Thanks for your msg. Where is Ely? Would love to join you all, but depends on distance cause will be coming on my own and had a few troubles with my car recently.

Lots of love
Kez xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello to all the lovely Easties,

Kez,  Lovely to hear from you, blimey 14 weeks already, the whole pg will fly for you.  Hope you can join us in Ely, have pm'd you.

Sarah, Glad you Mum will be home soon and that she is on the mend.  Got everything crossed for you that you get that letter soon so you can start again.  Its good that they have an explanation for you so at least they can do something about it.  Great weight loss girl, brill excuse for loads of new outfits.

Jen,  glad you are taking it easy but know what you mean about daytime tv.  Not long for you now and then your time to watch daytime tv will be gone   but of course you will love every minute.  Can't wait to see the bump next week.  having a glass of Baileys for you now hun  

Hun,  I hope you, your DH and Henry are all well.  How's work going? Have the trips away slowed down now?

Helena,  Looking forward to seeing you at the meet next week

Emily, Can't wait to finally meet you on Sunday.  I hope the patches are still doing their job for you.

elysop,  Hope you had a lovely day yesterday and got pampered by DH.  Dont worry I had a few beers for you last night (blimey I sound like a right alci!! hic)

Caroline, Poca and anyone I missed I hope you and your littles are okay

Still don't know where my next posting is but I hope to hear next week, I have a gut feeling that it will be Brize Norton in Oxfordshire, hope its not though as I spent 6 years there and my ex hubby is still stationed there!!  Think I will be gone by September so this might be the last meet I make.  

Can't believe I start my course in Birmingham in 2 weeks time, starting to feel really sad about leaving Caitlin through the week, poor DH but at least he only has 2 weeks alone then his Mum and her partner are coming to stay for 8 weeks   I love her to bits and am really grateful that she will be here to help out.

i have put some new pics of Caitlin in my gallery if anyone wants a peek, can't believe she is 7 1/2 months already  

Love to all

Shelley xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Next Easties Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop and dp
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
??

Anybody else  Hun ? We would miss you terribly if you don't come


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi everyone - hope you all ate lots of choccy over Easter!    I did and jumped on scales   this am only to   shriek with horror - then finished off my egg for breakfast!!  Anyway, big pre-ivf detox starting for 3 weeks tomorrow so I shall be picking through the menu carefully on Sunday - no pizza for me this time!

Meant to say, I can give anyone from ipsiwch /bury way a lift on Sunday if you're stuck.

love Helena
X


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi

I hope everyone had a good Easter?

Sarah: I hope your Mum is out of hospital and doing well.  
Have you received your letter today? I know you joked about
viagra, but there was an article in the News of the World on Sunday
"Woman makes medical history by using male sex drug to have twins"
did you see it, if you didn't, a couple were trying for six years, 3 IVF
treatments, miscarriage, fertility drug treatments etc, her doctor prescribed 
viagra, so that extra blood flow, made the thin lining of her womb thicker
and stronger, 2 embryos planted and now expecting twins.  Interesting
article.

Hope everyone is ok.

Caroline


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well. Hunfamily all ticketyboo.

Despite much cajoling on the part of Flippy and friends I cannot make it this weekend to the meet. Have some pizza for me (with extra black olives for Henry xxx  ). J - will you IM me your address - I have something for your girls and I am worried I wont get to see you before you head west.....

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Hun - I have sent you an IM   You are too kind   Hugs to you and your scrummy boy


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Almost on page 2...

What time are we meeting on Sunday?? Anyone have any directions from the A47 oops should say A10 good job i'm not driving lol for us please

Hun, will miss you on Sunday but will have some pizza for you x

Sarah, Hope your Mum is making a full and speedy recovery. On leave this week so will try to ring you 2morrow or Friday and arrange some timings, thats if you still want to drive 

Love Shelley xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

My train gets into ely at 1215!!

Anyone any directions from the train station to the venue

Thanks

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy anniversary Shelley and DH

Have a lovely Day

Love Emilyxxxxx  ​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OK - I am going to book up tomorrow and will find out directions etc 

Anyone heard from Elysop ?  She lives there so would be able to give the best directions 

What time do people want to do ?  If Emily's train gets in at 12.15, shall we all meet between 12.30/12.45 ?  Any probs, let me know


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Next Easties Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely 12.30

Link to restaurant with Map http://www.pizzaexpress.co.uk/rest/rp367.htm

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop and dp
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
SarahElizabeth

Anybody else 

OK - All booked for 12.30. If anyone else would like to come, we would love to see you - Just send me an IM


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

hi everyone, I'm looking forward to seeing you at the weekned (or some of you anyway!)

just a quickie, where did you find the cheapest place to buy tx drugs?  I just got back from boots where they quoted about £1500 for all the drugs and I seem to remember it was a lot cheaper than this at the Lister.  Unfortunatley I am not in London till Thursday and I may need the pill before then.

Helena
X


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Helena - Will your GP fund the Pill ?  Also, if you type 'cheap drugs' into the search facility on FF you should find some posts detailing pharmacies that will do them cheaply   Hope that helps and look forward to seeing you too


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

Jen - well done on getting us organised.

helena - i think i remembered some people saying about west town chemist peterborough. i did get a quote from them for mine and it was about 500 pounds. I will try and find the number for you. Have you asked you GP for the PILL as they usually prescribe it free as a contraceptive, worth a go. I will be asking my gp if he can fund any of mine next time.

Shelley - dont worry i know where it is. I will pick you up at about 11.30 - 11.45am if thats ok.

emily - i can pick you up from the train station if you like, I will IM you my mobile so you can tell me when your there and what you are wearing and look like. Its up to you.

I took mum out for a ride in the car today. she is getting a lot better but was very tired when she got home. Jazzacise tonight. Still trying to be good although i have just had a slice of freshly backed bread with jam  hopefully i will burn it off tonight.

Take care everyone 

see you  all sunday

Sarah xx


----------



## elysop (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello all,
Sorry I've been off the list for a while - was away in Scotland for a few days to see friends and family and have been feeling v sick and tired. All good though as I had a day 35 scan and got 2 heartbeats. One sack's much bigger than the other so we just have to wait and see. OMG - Twins!!! Not sure I'll be eating much on Sunday but looking forward to it 

I got my drugs from Applied Dispensary Services - they were excellent and very reasonable. If they get your prescription by 2pm the drugs will be with you the next day in a cool box. I saved abut 700 pounds!!!
http://www.nhs.uk/england/pharmacies/Summary.aspx?orgcode=ph_FT444++&prmid=000001_WF105QU

Sorry no personals - my attention span still that of a goldfish.

Elysop xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

ELYSOP

Fantastic News - Congratulations!!!! Lets hope both babies hang on in there and make it through the next few weeks OK. Wishing you heaps of luck.

Hun xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi to everyone

Helena - Like Elysop I used ADS for my drugs for the last cycle - I did quite a lot of research (  you know me...ever the scientist!) and they were the cheapest. As far as the pill is concerned can you not get to your local GP for a packet. Bourn charge £6 for the priviledge (sp) I note....what a rip off!!! Got some left in my bathroom cupboard from those far off days of thinking I would fall pregnant easily. The irony!!!!! I guess they are long out of date now......Anyway - glad to hear you are starting soon and hoping for the best!

Love to y'all

Hun xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

Caroline - i have finally managed to get a copy of the news of the world and read the article. Great stuff, thanks for pointing it out. Hope you are ok

Hun - you will be missed on sunday, hope you are ok and not working to hard.

Elysop - great news, fingers crossed that they both hang on. Sickness is a good sign well that what someone told me.

I am feeling a bit stiff today, jazzacise was very hard work last night and we did lots of new routines and god cant i tell....

Hi to all other easties

love sarah xxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW , lots to catch up on!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been near the computer for a while, we've all been ill again with colds but we're fine now.

Elysop, 2 beanies!!!!!!!  

Sarah, i'm very envious of your weight loss, you're doing great!!!!!!!! I keep saying, i WILL go on a diet, slight problem , only no motivation whatsoever!!!!!!

Kez, great to hear all is well!

Flippy,the twin girlies are excellent weights!

Oh i'm so behind i'm worrying about missing someone out with the personals so i'll stop here & do it when i've got more time, (time what's that?!!!!!!!!)

I hope to make the meet on sunday, altho am not sure how i'm getting there. Helena, is your offer of a lift still going? If it's not too much out of your way?

Love to all,

Poca X


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Mish, i had a quick look but couldn't find the pics of Caitlin, where are they?

Ta,

Poca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Elysop, Excellent news    

Poca, The photos are in my Gallery, click on the button near my avator.  Looking forward to seeing you Sunday

Sarah, Tried ringing this afternoon, will try again later.  1130 sounds great

Hello to everyone else, catch up soon

See you all Sunday

Love Shelley xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Next Easties Meet Up (Adults only this time please  )

Sunday 23 April at Pizza Express, Ely 12.30

Link to restaurant with Map http://www.pizzaexpress.co.uk/rest/rp367.htm

Jennifer (dp if others are going)
Elysop and dp
Emily
Mish
Helena
Sahara
SarahElizabeth
Poca

Anybody else 

OK - All booked for 12.30. If anyone else would like to come, we would love to see you - Just send me an IM


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

poca - nice to hear from you, glad your feeling better. it will be great to see you on sunday.

Jen - make sure alan drops you off at the door and then he can park the car, as the car parks are a little walk away unless you can get a space on the high street.

well im ok, still trying to lose weight, i rang care yesterday about my letter for the blood tests and george has been on holiday so he will sign and check the letter first thing monday morning and his sec said it will be with me for tuesday, so that means i can get the tests done on wed. Just have t wait for the results and then see what george has to say and hopfully start about 29th may. Cant wait....

look forward to seeing most of you on sunday

Hope the rest who cant make it ,have a good weekend

Take care all
Love sarah xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

If anyone wants my mobile number for tomorrow then send me an IM and I will pass it on either this evening or tomorrow morning 

Sahara - Alan is def dropping me off at the door !  I can hardly walk  

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow 

There is still time if others want to join us - just send me an IM


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi All!

Sally is giving me a lift so see you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

Love Poca XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties!!

Lovely to meet some of you today (finally!!!)

Jennifer u look blooming and well!!

Now .... i will be checking if u have that bag packed 

Nice to put faces to many names!!

Hun and caroline sorry u couldnt make this one

My DH is shocked i am there and back and said are u sure u went lol

must look for something for DH dinner, apparently his dinner wasnt as yummy as mine mmmmm 

Emilyxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All 

It was lovely to see everyone today   Emily, glad you were able to make this one 

Elysop - hope you are feeling better   Hun and Caroline, we missed you 

Just a quickie from me as I am packing my bag   I have a feeling if I don't do it soon then a load of FFs are going to turn up on my doorstep to do it for me        (for anyone who doesn't know, my bag was supposed to be packed from 30 weeks, I had to go into hospital at 30+1day and had no bag and here I am at 33+4 days still with no bag packed  - It just doesn't still feel real so its weird to pack a bag)

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Emily, Lovely to finally meet you today, glad you got back ok

Elysop, Sorry you were poorly today, get well soon

Helena, Sorry you had to leave early, it was lovely to see you again, best of luck for your cycle

Flippy, bout time you packed your flippin bag young lady   , lovely to see you and your dp today, he is very sweet to you  

Beth,  You are blooming, ignore your midwife it looked all baby to me  

Sarah,  Thanks again for the lift, as always it was lovely to see you today, hope you get your letter this week   

Poca, Lovely to see you today, hope you had a good journey back to the lovely Henry

Hun, Caroline, You were missed today, hope you both make it to the next meet 

I had a great afternoon thanks for everyones company, I will miss you all when I'm no longer an Eastie  
Just ate a lovely sunday roast yummy, but still felt a little full after my pizza, maybe it was just aswell that I wasn't tempted too much by the lovely dessert menu    Alan thanks for being strong other wise I would of just had to have one  yummy  

Love Shelley x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Guess what ? 

I PACKED MY BAG  I have 2 bags, one for labour/delivery and one for the stay afterwards   I can't believe its finally packed but now I feel more nervous than before - It feels a bit more real


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties


Great news flippy - you just have to wait now, the horrible bit. Im sure everything will go well and your beautiful little girls will be lovely. Please let me know when it happens and i will post on all the boards you want me too, you might like to give me a list of which ones.

helena - great to see you yesterday, you are looking really well, good luck for your next cycle and i will be following you very soon.

poca - nice to see you too, hope henery was ok when you got home

beth - i think your bump is great, dont take no notice of that midwife perhaps she is jelous

emily - nice to finally see you, hope you had a good journey home

shelley - nice to see you again, the roast sounded lovely. Hope you hear about where you're going soon (somewhere nice I hope)

Hun and carloine - i missed talking to you, see you at the next one. hopefully

Elysop - i hope you are feeling better today.

Nothing much else to report today.

Take care all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

We were last on the board so I thought I better bump us up !!

Sarah - I will give you a call sometime this week 

Hope everyone is ok - this thread is very quiet at the moment


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI flippy

Looks like its just you and me again. you cant have those babies yet as i will not have anyone to post to 

Having blood tests tomorrow. 

The best time to ring would be thursday after 6pm as i am workin all day tomorrow and friday. But thursday i have to take my furbaby to the vet for a minor op, then have accupuncture in the afternoon then pick him back up , so i will have to sit with him all night as he will be drowsy. I hate it when i have to take him, it makes me cry as he is my baby and i hate being away from him and leaving him there. 

I hope you are well and that bump is not to uncomfortable.

Take care
Sarahxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties!!

Hope that ur all well

Flippy hope ur resting and managing some sleep

Sarah  for the blood tests

Off to work again tomorrow was my day off today

Looking forward to the weekend!!

sad i know!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello I'm here but I have no news yet so not been posting.  Hopefully will hear about my re location very soon 

Jen, I tried to IM you the other nite but my pc kept locking up will try again tonite

Sarah,  I hope your furbaby is okay with his op ((((((hugs)))))), good luck today with your jabs

Emily,  Nothing in sad in waiting for the weekend, its what I live for LOL

Love to all the Easties

Shelley xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

shelley - nice to know you are there.

well my gp had a paddy on me.......  he is not sure why i need the tests done, he has never heard of them, he thinks the hospital wont do them and send them back, some may have to be done at cambridge, the reason i am not getting preg is cause of my blocked tubes, sometimes ivf just doesnt work, its not like your 42 instead of 32 etc etc etc.........

Wow what was that all about ..... after he had calmed down he done them for me. I told him about the blood flow thing and he said " im not sure that is the reason" What planet was he on this morning..... In the end he gave me some free viagra  and told me to try naturally this next moth.....

I am not sure weather to take them or not as i cant see them working as i need more than 4 pills and if i did get pregnant then the blood flow would decrease after a while and i could lose it. I think i will ring george sec tomorrow and ask him what to do and see what he says about the blood flow think and tell him when i want to start and see what he say's..

sorry for the me post....

Take care sarah xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Blimey Sarah it sounds like your GP is having a bad week or something   just remember he is not a fertility expert and just listen to the clinic who know what they are talking about  .  big cuddles again for your furbaby's op tomorrow  .  (Sorry don't know why I put jabs earlier I knew it was blood tests  )

Love to all
Shelley xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Good Grief Sarah !  Your GP is on another planet surely !  I would def ask George and then go back to GP to give him the facts !  He sounds like he needs instruction 

ps - Hope your little dog is ok at the vets tomorrow


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning ladies

i have just droped my little furbaby off at the vet,  he was so sad and gave me a really sad look when i left him. I hate doing it.... the other furbaby is at home with me and keeps following me around all lost. I am taking him to mums later while i have my acupuncture (god knows i need it today). 

hope you are all ok

Take care
Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

As promised... The piccy of me shopping at Bluewater is in My Gallery   It was really funny but I could never have managed to get around without it 

I did manage to get the wheels to squeal around a corner and challenged an elderly lady to a race - she was keen but we decided it was too busy   My friend was wetting herself laughing 

They have a 'beep' thing that you press to make people move out of your way....  It sounds rather like when you walk out of a shop when they have left a tag on by mistake....  The laughs we had at the security guards expense


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi all!

It was lovely to see everyone who was at the meet on Sunday.  Sorry not to see you Hun and Caroline.  

Elysop, hope you are feeling better now.

Emily, good to meet you.

Mish and Sahara thank you for the kind comments about bump!!

Flippy, what a way to travel!! It must have felt very strange.  Pleased to hear you have packed your hospital bag now.  Can't believe you probably only have a few weeks to go.  Love the idea that you have named the twins already and that you know which is which where they are now   

Sahara,  hope your Furbaby is ok.  What a horrid GP you saw.  Think he must have been having a bad day or was jealous that he simply did not know enough.

Helena, good luck with the meds prior to treatment.

Poca, hope your "boys" had had a good day.

I had a m/wife appointment today and all seems to be well.  Listened to a strong and active heart beat and the midwife measured the length of something (? not sure what you call it - would it be the fundus - surely cannot be the baby itself??) anyway it was exactly the correct measurement for growth for 27 + weeks so relieved about that.  Only slight concern is some ankle swelling although m/wife was not.

Off to Cornwall for a week soon.  Bit concerned about the journey back (one the way there we are breaking the journey in Bath) since it will be about 8 hours in all and so far (  ) DH wants to do the whole journey in a day, without stopping overnight.  Normally I would not mind but just a bit concerned about getting DVT at present (am I being over cautious?).  Intend on both ways to make sure we stop every 2 hours or so for a bit of a leg stretch.  What do you think?

Love to all 

Beth


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Beth - The measurement is taken from the pubic bone to the top of the uterus - It is roughly about 1cm per week of pregnancy but does vary.  I am measuring 44cm already !


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Blimey!!    So my 27 cm is somewhat modest then !!

Beth


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Its the reason you can still walk Beth


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

well my little furbaby is doing well although he the only way i could get him to sleep was to be in bed with me. so when mickey was a sleep i let him get on the edge my side under the covers and then we both sleep well. He is much better today although he is on painkillers and antibiotics. They also found he will need some teeth out as hi back ones the gums have receeded and they have got hair and old food around them, they said i must let him get over this op then have him back in again for his teeth. Poor tuffy he is just like me always got something wrong. Bless him 

Found out last night that yet another of our friends are pregnant, i want it to be my turn 

Hi to all easties, i hope you all have a good bank holiday.

I have becided not to take the viagra the gp gave me, i am going to wait for my next cycle. i dont want to interfere with the clinic. I rang them yesterday and told georges sec when i wanted to start and about the blood flow results, she said she would get george to look at it all and get back to be next week. So hopefully i will be able to start when i want.

Take care all
love sarah xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya easties

just saving us from page2!!!!!!!!!

not been about much this week!

wishing u all a good weekend

hope all buddies, tall and small and those buns that r cooking are all doing well

love Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello

just bummping us up as we fel of the page

hope you are all ok

sarah xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all - quickie from me - having contractions on and off again...  regular - sometimes every 4 mins but not really very painful so am staying at home for now.  Saw GP on Friday who thinks babies will put in their appearance withing 1 to 2 weeks   I tried to make her promise and give me reasons but she just smiled   She has had twins herself so perhaps she knows something I don't   Anyway, babies are good weights and I have had the steroid injections for their lungs so they don't anticipate them having any problems if born now. 

Sorry its a me post but feeling uncomfortable sitting here - Hope everyone is ok 

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi everyone

hope you all had a great weekend.  Flippy, so exciting - not long to go now.  

It was great to see you all last weekend, sorry for lack of posts since but i've had a nightmare logging on to the internet and it's been sooooo frustrating.    

We're all okay and Sienna is cutting a v big back tooth so is not sleeping brililantly.  I think i've forgotten how exhausting it is!  I am now on the pill and having a scan next Tuesday to start sniffing.  Reckon all being well, egg collection will be end of the month now.  We are due to complete on our new house in wickhambrook on 9th June so it might be a bit full on!  

loads of love 
helena
XX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww Helena It sounds like you have loads going on too   Moving house on 2ww   At least you will be able to relax and let your dh and everyone else do all the hard stuff   We should be moving mid June so we will be sort of neighbours for about a week    Hope Sienna is ok - Shelley has some teething stuff for Caitlin which is apparently fantastic - its in a sachet - thats all I remember    

Right, I am off to bed

Love to you all


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties

jen - wow hope your not in to much pain. IM me the places you want me to post on. Thinking of you

Helena - wow moving, 2ww its all happening so quick. good luck, thinking of you too

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok


I have been a busy bee, i have found somewhere else to rent for 1 day in a salon, and have struck a deal of really low rent until i get a bit going and i can leave if it doent work out. I told her about my ivf and needing time off and she had no problem with that, unless someone else wanted the room the i told her she could let them have it. I am starting tomorrow afternoon and friday, but it will be mostly fridays from then on, at least it will give me something to do till i start, i hope i have done the right thing
i poped into the doctors today just to see if the blood results were in and the receptionist said they were and is going to ask my gp to leave me a hard copy out so i can pick them up tomorrow. Hopefully......then its only a matter of time before i will know what is going on. I am hopeing to go o the pill starting the 29th may ish... for 3 weeks then straight into stims.

As soo as i get the results i will post them to george and then ring up for a phone consultation with him and them all systems go......hopefully

take care
sarah xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

Just a quick post for now will do personals either later or tomorrow
not long in from work and day off tomorrow 

Jen hope that ur not in too much pain sweetie

Sarah lovely to hear u sounding sooo positive i have a good feeling for ur next cycle dont know why but i just do!!

Helena hope all is going ok, oooh moving and  mmmm
hugs to Sienna

Shelley hope that u and caitlin are doing ok honey

Hun and henry hope ur ok sorry to miss u at the meet but hope to catch u at a future one 

Caroline and isabel hope ur both ok also ditto to as per hun

Poca hope u and the lovely Henry are ok

Beth hope that u and ur lil man are ok

sorry to anyone i missed, my mind goes blank lol

Not much to report from here atm

I couldnt do personals last few days, as basically i have been having 2 weekly af's and it left me washed out, gp has done some swabs, and after a bit of pushing from me agreed to refer for a TVS as i dont see anyone til sept

We think now my HB is low as i took a dizzy spell whilst making a hot water bottle for my tum and spilt boiling hot water all over my hand, i have use of my hand back except my thumb but lots better!

other than that only other thing to say is we booked our 
a week in salou, in october with a day in barcelona for our 15th anniversary 

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi

I hope everyone is ok?

Jen: I hope you are ok and all ready, have you been nesting? 
it is such an exciting time for you all.  Wishing you all the best.

Helena: I hope Sienna's tooth is coming through, I cannot believe how time has flown and you are getting ready to start treatment soon.  Fingers crossed that the house all goes through, you won't be far from me.

Beth: How are you, have you started the nursery?

Emily: I hope you are feeling better? you are having a rough time again.  Good news about your holiday, it will be lovely.

Sarah: Good luck with the saloon and hope you have your test results tomorrow.

Hun/Poca: I hope the two Henry's are doing well.

Shelley: I hope you and Caitlin are well? have you heard about relocation.

Has any one heard from MMMBOH, I just realised I must have missed Spike's first Birthday and I just wondered how they all were?

Sorry to all those I have missed and that I have not been on, I am glad the meeting went well and really hope to be at the next one. I have got tonsillities, I went for a morning at our local pre-school last week and may have picked it up from one of the kids, just waiting to hear if I have got through to an interview, but not holding much hope.  Isabel is nearly one, how time has flown, I start to feel quite emotional about the year.  She is doing well now weighs 18lb 2oz, trying desperately to walk or find the nearest person to hold her hands.

Anyway, better go to bed.

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties

Hope that ur all doing ok

caroline lovely to hear from you
hope to meet you at the next easties meet 

Get well soon honey tonsillitis not very nice, i had mine out in 2000 but remember it!

lovely to hear an update on isabel

Cant wait til next meet to meet the eastie babies!!

Dont know i dare bring dh as he seems to be more broody than me!

Feeling all excited today as we were talking about my birthday which is a month away

oooher we are going to the hilton in london wowee
Only thing that worries me is that its 2 days after my cystoscopy and bladder stretch  

SHould be ok tho (she says!!)

Love to everyone esp Jen!

Emilyxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww Thanks Emily 

Ladies, I need a labour dance please   I have grown overnight and everything is ready now ie cot, clothes etc, dp and ds are getting impatient - babies are good weights and we would like to see them 

Also, all my clothes are suited to spring/winter and I have nothing to wear in this heat !!!  

Love to you all


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me butting in....

I've been wondering if anyone had heard from Lou (with Georgia) I met up with her in February and she posted just after that before she went on holiday and I notice that she's not been online since. I've IM'd her a couple of times but heard nothing. I'm beginning to get a bit worried now.

If anyone is in touch with her, I wonder if you could either let me know if she's okay or ask her to ping me.

Thank you

Poll


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Poll

Lovely to see u
hope  is ok

I havent heard anything from Lou
she hasnt logged in for almost 2 months

I think she was going back to work around now so maybes between work and georgia shes not had much time perhaps

Maybe one of the other ladies has contact details

I often think of lou and Georgia

Hope all is ok with them

Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

jen -            hows that, my little labour dance for you, hope it works. If your not in the hospital, i will give you a ring on monday.

helena - hope the tx is going well

caroline - cant belive that Isabel is nearly 1, how time flys, i hope you feel better soon

Hun, shelley, poca, lou, emily, beth and all other easties  

i have had a strange week, i got a phone call from my gp at 10.30pm..... yes thats PM. telling me my results are back and giving another lectcher on why i am infertile, my tubes etc. All tests came back negative but the did not do the blood clotting one. I have to go to care Notts on this wed to have it done. They said it will take 3 weeks to get it done. so i paniced and thought i would not be able to start at the end of may, but i have asked if george can write up my protocol as if the test has come back negative so i can get on with taking the pill and if it does come back showing something then he will ring me with any changes. So i just have to wait for my protocol now and then start taking the pill on the 29th (if af arrives) for 3 weeks the straight into stims.

I went to work on thurs and did 2 massages but had nothing in on friday, still early days will have to see how it goes.

Take care all
love sarah xxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello Easties, sorry to but in but I really need your help. I am approaching the start of my first IVF cycle and I'd like to try accupuncture. Can you recommend me a specialist in Cambridge?
BTW is there anyone living in Haverhill?

Thanks a ton!

Teoroy


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

I got a message from Poll and didn't mean to worry anyone.  I have been so busy with work and trying to sort Georgia out with a nursery (she was initially at Just Learning and I had to take her out of there).  Will explain all if there is another meet organised as it is far too much to go into online.  

Jen - I am so pleased that I haven't missed the exciting build up to your births! Sorry for not being around to support you.  Hope you aren't feeling too heavy and tired!

Haven't had time to read the posts but I will find some time tomorrow and come back to see what you've all been up to.

Love to you all

Lou & G (with one tooth now) XX


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Teoroy: Hi, I am from the Bury St Edmunds area, the only accupuncture I know is the WEI clinic in Bury St Edmunds, but I am sure there must be loads in Cambridge.  Where are you going for IVF?

Caroline


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well

i have just had a phone call form george's sec, he has reviewed my case and i can definatly start the end of may. She said there were some more blood tests that have not been done, so i am having them done on wed at care notts. Another 325 pounds . Oh well all in a good cause.
Also the lady who owns the salon rang and they want me to do mondays as well as fridays as there is no-one there to do beauty and i have a client for loads of waxing booked for next monday. .

well looks like things are getting busy now and the time will soon fly by.I am feeling a little scared now, in case it fails again 

Take care all
Love sarah xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All 

Great news Sarah !  End of May is just around the corner   

Teoroy - I am going to send you an IM - I am only 5 miles from Haverhill !!

Sorry only a brief one from me


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Caroline, I will be at Bourn Hall and the Rosie. Bury is not very far away and if they work on Sat I might consider. Do they have a website? 
Flippy I got it. Thanks!


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Teoroy: I have just sent you an email, I hope you get it ok, just in case:
www.weiclinic.co.uk. Good luck.

Sarah: Excellent news, not long to wait  . 
Well done on the weight loss and your job.

Caroline

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertility Friends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Sarah, not long till end of May, it will fly by!  

Hope everyone else is well, Flippy, how are you doing?

Just got back from the Lister and have just had my first two sniffs!  We are up and running!  (well sniffing anyway!  ). EC will probably be around the bank holiday weekend, possibly our wedding anniversary on the 30th - hmmm  

lots of love
Helena
XX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Helena - I am ok thanks - huge but ok !  Happy Sniffing and Good Luck


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties!!

a quick  to u all

Lou good to see u posting
hope all is ok with u and georgia

Jen no movement yet!
Hope ur not too uncomfy!

Helena fab news it will be all go now honey
are u on a long protocol or short
hope Sienna is doing ok

Poca hope that u and henry are ok

Hun hope u and Henry are ok too

Caroline hope that ur doing ok and isabel too cant believe she is almost a year old where does the time go hey
Hope u r over ur tonsillitis

sarah fab news End of may will soon be here!

Beth hope that u and wee man are ok

Shelley hope u and caitlin are ok any news on the move yet

teoroy hi to you

Nothing much to report here
Am having probs with low bp (96/6 and probs with bowel endo atm

I did try to get an appt with endo/ivf spec as only got 4lbs to shift but earliest private appt is 27th June which if i have to pay is a bit longer than hoped

Oh my gp rang swabs did another clamdiya which i told him was a waste of time cos they would come back clear
and wahey they all came back clear!!

Just waiting for TVS which hopefully should be in the next month

Love to all tall and small
Emilyxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie as on my lunch break and found this internet room!

Sarah,  Fantastic news on both the salon and your start date

Caroline,     for your treatment

Flippy, Any twinges yet??

Emily,  Cheers for the IM, hope you are okay

Love to everyone else

Shelley xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie as am supposed to be on sofa rest 

Ended up in hossie again yesterday afternoon for the night - have posted what happened here.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57572.msg770575.html#new

Hope everyone is ok 

Sahara - Didn't call you as we didn't know what was happening but you are on the list of people to call after they are born  Don't worry about posting on boards though  xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties

Just passing thru!

Hope that u have all enjoyed the warm weather we have been blessed with!

The thunder and lightning has just started here, hope it dont disturb the little ones!

Sarah end of may isnt very far away honey

Jen

          

a little labour vibes dance there
Hope ur two little ladies dont keep u waiting too much longer

Love to all Tall and small
Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties

Flippy - i have IM'ed you

Shelly - hope all is going well with the course.

emily - hope you are feeling better and af is behaving now.

helena - hope the sniffing is going well. thinking of you

hi to all other easties.


i took tuffy back to the vets yesterday and he still has not got the all clear, more antibiotics, and when i got home tonight he has done something to his foot, the pad looks very sore and he wont let me touch it, he just keeps licking it, so off to the vets again in the morning, well mickey is taking him as i just cant see him go through anymore pain, it is making me very worried and feeling tearful. he is my baby and i hate it when he is not well.
Work is ok, still not much going on, if its still the same by the time i am on stims then i will leave it. Well it is wortht a try, but the lady who already works there has been there 6 months and see is not that busy either. Oh well it will keep my mind of waiting to start.

Hope you all have a good weekend
love sarah xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Flippy, hope you are ok after your recent stint in hospital.  Doesn't sound like it will be much longer to wait...   

Helena, good luck with your treatment - not long now.  We have just started NCT classes which have been interesting and informative, although not quite what I expected and I think we have the same teacher as you did ( ).  We hosted the meeting on Saturday and I thought it quite amusing to have so many obviously pregnant ladies arriving at the house, if any neighbours were watching!

Sarah,  good luck on your forthcoming treatment.  It won't be long now.  Hope Tuffy is getting better now.

I had a growth scan last Monday and all was well.  Growth as it should be and we listened to the heartbeat of a very active baby who was doing the Lambada at the time!  Beginning to find it more difficult, with the hot weather, to wear appropriate clothes.  Tops are ok but some cotton trousers are difficult because I cannot bear the feel of under the bump trousers which then just feel as if they are falling down!!  My maternity jeans seem to have decided they are under the bump ones now although they weren't before!

Caroline, I think you asked previously the due date is 23 July.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather.  DH is sailing today whilst I catch up with paperwork before a trip to MothercareWorld   

Love

Beth


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

just noticed that Flippy is in hospital having contractions, but not in labour, well so they say.



Good luck flippy  thinking fo you    sending you lots of love


Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Been unable to log on for ages! Was worried I was missing Flippy's news   !!

Go girl! 

love to you all, sarah, esp you as you get ready to start again.

Sniffing going well and did first injection last night - scan next monday.

Off to reflexology today so go follies, go!

lots of love
Helena
XXXX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi All

Haven't posted here for ages and feel very guilty......

We have just come back from a lovely holiday in Greek Islands  great to spend some quality time with my boys.... 

Well firstly -       Jen, hope you are comfy and your girls are with you soon. Can't wait to hear your news - will Alan post for you?

Helena - Yippee, a follie dollie again! Hope all goes well and in approx 1 months time you'll be preggers! I have a good feeling for you.

SarahEliz - Gosh, so far on in your pg- where has the time gone? Wishing you all the luck in the world for a comfortable last few weeks of pg - I know its hard at times, but enjoy it! - you may find yourself longing for it again afterwards...

Sahara- A cycle buddy YIPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caroline- When is Isabels birthday? Did I miss it? Hope you are all well, any news on unearthing those little blasts safely stored at BH?

Poca - Hope you are well hunny , and the gorgeous HW is good. Did you get to Greece again this year?

Emily - hope you are OK hun, really sorry I missed you at last meet.....

Mish, hope caitlin is well, when are you moving?

Lou really glad to see you again - I was getting worried too!

News from me- I start d/r next week with baseline on 19th June  Hoobl**dyray! Unfortunately have trips to Dublin/Belfast, Malta, Brussels and Chicago between now and then. Comes to something when you are looking forward to EC simply to have anice rest........................

Love to all
Hun xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Isabel

1 today!!!!!!!!!

Have a lovely day

Love Emilyxx​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties

Hope that ur all doing ok

Caroline thinking of you on today what must be a very very emotional day, Isabels 1st Birthday.  honey to u and dh

Hun fab news that ur cycling again soon and good u have a eastie cycle buddy
Hope u had a fab holiday with ur boys!

Helena hope that all is going well, and sienna is doing ok

Lou good to hear from you, hope georgia is doing ok wow one tooth cant believe she is 6 months already where does the time go!

Shellley hope that all is ok with u and caitlin, hope that the course is going okish, u must miss caitlin soooo much tho

Sarah hope that ur doing ok, almost time for ur lucky cycle i have a good feeling for you  

Beth hope u and ur  are doing ok

Poca hope that u and henry are both ok

i dont think i have missed anyone but Jen!
Jen thinking of u darlin
Hope that u very soon have ur babes in ur arms (if not already!)

Not much to report here
take care all
love to all tall and small

Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI ladies

Hun - great to hear from you again, and i will be glad to have you as my cycle buddie. good luck

caroline - happy birthday to Isabel

emily - hope you are ok hows the zolodex going, things settleing down i hope.

helena - great news,on starting injections, grow follies grow. thinking of you

hi to beth, shelley, poca and all other easties

Flippy - thinking fo you.....

i am getting really busy with clients mobile, hardly have time to do anything  now, it is good though as it keeps my mind busy.

hope you are all well and happy
love sarah xxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Happy 1st Birthday Isabel!!!!

  

love Helena, Ian and Sienna
XXXXX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

TODAY!!!!!

    ​Happy 1st Birthday Isabel!!!!​Have a great day!​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Isobel 

Hi all

I am back at home again with the girls still safely tucked up inside  Keep having regular, painful contractions of 4 or 6 minutes lasting hours at a time but then they stop. They won't do the section until I start dilating 

I am booked in for C Sect next Thursday but they think I will be back before that. If it keeps happening they will bring it forward but its been quiet for the last 24 hours, the calm before the storm maybe !

Hun and Sahara - Thats great that you will be cycle buddies 

Hun - Glad you had a good holiday  Have been thinking of you and wondering how you are 

Sahara - We must catch up on the phone when you are less busy - I am at home every day  Can't go far ! Give me a call when you are free 

Helena - You must be downregged by now - I am sorry I can't keep up at the moment but wishing you all the best 

Emily - Thanks for looking after my Twins board  You are a star 

Love to everyone else I haven't mentioned - Its so hard keeping up at the moment as all I want to do is sleep 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi

Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes for Isabel.  
Isabel has had so many presents and has been throughly spoilt.  
DH is currently away again on training, so it has been quite hard and emotional day, but after a good cry I now feel better.  It has been such a fantastic year, one which I never thought I would experience and I still keep thinking someone will take her away.  I only wish everyone would not have to go through all the pain and heartache of infertility.

Jen: Good luck and not long to wait now to see your beautiful girls.

Helena: Good luck with the injections.

Hun: Not long until you start again.  Not sure when you are going to start again, I have been weaning Isabel onto Cows Milk for the past month and have stopped feeding her today, so I need to get my body clock back to normal for a couple of months, then we can start.

Hi to Beth, Emily, Poca, Sarah and anyone I have missed, I will catch up with personals next time.

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quickie

Caroline.... glad that u and isabel had a lovely day
i imagine she was spoilt and so rightly so
Shame DH missed the celebrations though
Just blown u some bubbles  

Jen.... sooo frustrating for u and alan
Sooo hope that things move along for you and ur holding ur gorgeous daughters in ur arms before very long 

No worries re the twins board hun

Sending love and hugs to all
Emilyxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Caroline - I hope Isabel had a lovely 1st birthday yesterday. You must be so proud! Doesn't the time fly.

Helena - I understand that another little girl is 1 today

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIENNA ROSE

Hi to everyone else

just having a cleaning day today and thought I deserved a break. Hope you are all well

Jennifer - not long to go now honey. Keep up your strength, have a glass of wine and chill. I can't wait to hear your news. Have you decided on any names or are they TOP SECRET!

Any guesses for the weights anyone?

I'll go for 4lb 1oz and 4lb 6oz

Lou & G XX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ISABEL 
 I HOPE YOU HAD A LOVELY DAY 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIENNA ROSE 
 I HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY 

Jen, Can't wait to hear your news 

Hi to everyone else

sorry no personal but very very homesick at the mo and feeling down but will get back on here at the weekend when I have my Kitty Kat back in my arms

Love to all
Shelley xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Time to get rid of that ticker I think Helena - you are confusing the hell out of everyone!


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girls. Do you know if there are any support groups in our area? Thank you.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I only know of this one....  But i think you'll find its as good as any..... 

Hun


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

You're right Hun - there's only so many birthdays a little girl can have   for some reason I cna't change the ticker so will try and remove it all together!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya easties

Hope that ur all doing well
hope all our babes are ok too

Just posting to bump us up from bottom of page and say

Click for news of Jen (for those who havent seen it already!)

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58501.0.html

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

omg!  Just seen this - Alan and Jen should be having a cuddle with their little girls right now! Great news - can't wait to hear confirmation!  

Hope eveyrone else is okay - it's very quiet on here  

Had scan today and there are about 10 follies at the moment.  About the same as always with me!  EC will be at weekend or early next week.  Feeling a bit more anxious now.

love Helena


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Jen alan and aidan

on the arrival of

Amelia and Charlotte

Your dreams are now so real
Enjoy every minute
 Jen hope ur not too sore darlin
Love to all
Emilyxx ​
More Jen news this way

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58538.0.html


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations  on the arrival of Amelia and Charlotte.

Hope you are ok jen and now feeling a little better.

Look forward to seeing you all soon

love sarah xxxx

Ps - thanks to alan for lasr night.


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Congratulations Jen, Alan and Aidan on the arrival of Ameila and Charlotte     
What wonderful news.


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Jennifer, Alan & Aidan - And then there 
were 5!!! Congratulations on the births of Amelia and Charlotte. You must be over the moon!

Can't wait to hear their sizes - feel such a pratt after guessing and then getting your IM! What have you been feeding them on??

All our love, Martin, Lou & Georgia


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

CONGRATS TO JEN, ALAN AND BIG BRO AIDEN ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF​
  CHARLOTTE AND AMELIA  ​
Can't wait to meet the new additions

Love Shelley, Sean and Caitlin xxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Jen, have posted on your other thread but more congratulations anyway!     Such wonderful news.

How is everyone else?

Not much to report here other than EC will be on Sat or monday - have to have more bloods tomorrow am to see whether levels have risen enough yet.  Follicle size wise, it's saturday - but bloods seem to say otherwise so we'll see....  Got about 10 follies which is standard for me, whatever I do!

love helena


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Helena - great 10 is a good number, good luck for ec and i hope you get some good embies.

Thinking of you 

sarah xxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Sarah

for some reason I feel a bit tearful today and not very positive.   Don't know why.  I am concerned I won't have enough embryos for blastocyst and generally I feel a bit negative.  Need to snap out of it.  I am waiting for the phone to ring with my blood results to see if EC is sat or monday.

love Helena


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh helena

I know the feeling well. Im sure you will be ok

But if you dont get enough then it doesnt mean it wont work with day 2 or 3 embies. Its hard to stay positive but you have to try. I am sending you lots of positive thoughts your ways. Let me know how you get on.

love sarah xxx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Helena: Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for EC on either Saturday or Monday.  Please try and stay positive, 10 is a good number, remember you only need 2 to make it to Blastocyst and any more is a bonus.  I hope you are taking plenty of rest and DH and Sienna are spoiling you with lots of love and affection.
Good luck and fingers crossed    

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties

Just popping by to say a quick 

and to say

Helena  for ec over the next few days    

Caroline loving ur new avatar piccie
hope u and Isabel are ok

Sarah thinking of u  for beginning the pill 

See how fast did may go!!

Jen hope that the fab 5 are all ok!
 

I wont be around over the weekend me and dh are going to see my dad, but will be back on monday

Love to all and have a fab long weekend
Emilyxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

hi everyone

Jen,hope you are enjoying the first few days with Amelia and Charlotte.  Getting any sleep?!!!  

Hi to everyone else.

Sarah, great news about starting the pill, it will all come about so quickly.

We have egg collection on monday now - they have just rung again.  I had to go down again this am for scan and bloods but all is okay and we have lift off - so to speak!

have a great weekend

love helena


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news helena - good luck for Monday - i will be thinking of you


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

​Welcome to the world Charlotte and Amelia ​Well done Jennifer, Alan and Aidan!!​   ​
Sending all our best wishes to you all and hoping to meet the newest easties soon!!!

Helena - way to go girl - you are so nearly at EC - good luck for Monday, I'll be thinking of you and willing good stuff to happen!

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals, but just stepped off another plane.
Love to all
An exhausted Hun xxx
PS Started D/R yesterday!


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

Has anyone got flippys address.

If so can you IM it to me as i want to send her a card.

Thanks

Hope you are all well
Sarah xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Sarah
I have IM'ed you.
Love Hun xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

A quick post in haste, just to wish you well Helena today and sending you lots of    

You have a lovely sunny bright day for EC (as opposed to yesterday!).

Love

Beth
x


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi everyone, thanks for the nice messages

just a quickie from me as I'm a bit sore still and want to rest while Sienna is with our childminder (will do proper post later).  EC yesterday was okay - 13 eggs, 9 mature and just found out that 7 fertilised.  Planning for day 3 transfer but really really really really hoping for day 5 blast transfer as that is what worked for us with Sienna.  Anyway, they say 7 embryos does not guarantee a blastocyst so we'll see - only want one!  

lots of love, sorry for 'me' post but as i say, will do big one later!

love Helena
XX


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Helena - well done on the 7 embies, i am praying and hoping for you. I really hope you get what you want.

Take it easy and rest ready for those precious embies to be put back.

I am still waiting for AF to show now on day 31, hoping it will be tomorrow.

Take care
Love sarah xxx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Helena: Well Done on the 7 embies   and fingers crossed.
Hope you are feeling ok after EC, I think that is the worst bit over,
I hate going through EC.  
Good luck and take it easy.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend.  Has anyone heard from
Jen and the twinnies?

Caroline


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi,
Didnt realise there was a board to chat to 'local' people and probably a few people having fertility treatment at Bourn Hall. My brief story is below but at the moment I am waiting for AF to do my 1st FET and im terrified, I dont know what to expect! Hope you dont mind me butting in. I live in a village 8 miles from Stowmarket - anyone else nearby?

Hope to spend more time on this board!
Ruth


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry just done 2 posts and the flaming stupid keyboard keeps playing up so I have lost it again    

so to summarise,  Good luck to all on tx, great news on Helenas 7 embies, hello to Ruth

I'm off to Uxbridge end of August, hope to have another Easties meet before then so I can say goodbye and hopefully meet flippys new additions

Sorry for the shortness but out of time, will try again another lunchtime this week

Love Shelley xx

I HATE COMPUTERS AAAARRRRRR


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Ruth: Welcome to the thread.  I live approx 7 miles from Bury St Edmunds, I don't know whether you have heard of Hartest/Glemsford but it is near there.  Good luck on FET, how many embroyo's have you frozen and do you go to Bourn.  My story is below, went through FET back in OCT 03, so know abit about it, if you ever want to chat.

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya easties

Welcome Wicklow..... we were chatting in chat earlier lol!!!
when can i come for my go lol!

Sarah hope ag arrives soon for u

Jen thinking of u and urs

Helena hope that ur embies are cooking well

HUn hope that d/r is going ok

Shelley we will miss ya 

when are we getting together again??

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

Still no AF and i am really fed up, i had all the signs that past couple of days now i have none, what is going on now day 33.

i spoke to jen yesterday and she is doing very well, feeling ok and loving her twins.

HUn - have you started d/r yet

Helena - hows the embies doing, dividing well i hope

shelley - i hope to see you before you go and im sure we will have another meet before then.

HI to emily, ruth, caroline, poca, beth and all other easties

love sarah xxxx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 11:12HI all

AF arrived on friday morning.

I rang the clinic and told them, they are still waiting for 1 blood test, george is on annual leave but is back on monday so his sec is going to ask him if he will write out my protocol as if the test is ok so i can get my drugs ordered. if it comes back positive then i will only have to add one thing. she is going to ring me next week to tell me what he said.

Helena - how are things have you had et yet. thinking of you

Hun - hows the d/r going, hope the side effects keep away

I am finding it strange taking the pill, it seems like its the last thing i should be doing, but im sure they know what they are doing.

well the sun is shining and its warm, hope you have a lovely weekend everyone

love sarah xxxxx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

hi everyone

sarah, glad a/f turned up - it's good to get going when you've been waiting around.  

Hun, how is DR going?

Jen, glad to hear all is well with twins.  

Hi to Emily, Mish, Caroline, Poca, Lulu, Ruth and every one else.

We made it to blast and in the end had 3 - one less good than the others and one of the two better than the other so we had two put back in the end.  Just the 2WW now.....  !  Waiting for blasts is total and utter agony!  

love Helena
XXXX


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Helena: Well Done on the blasts, Good Luck  , think positive    and take it easy.

Hun: How are you doing?

Poca: Did you have a nice holiday?

Sarah: It is good to hear things are moving, take it easy.

Jen: I hope you and the twinnies are doing well, how are you coping?

Shelley: How do you feel about the move to Uxbridge?

Emily: I hope you are keeping well, are you still going on holiday?

Beth: How are you doing? have you got the nursery and everything ready?

Hi to everyone I have missed, now going out to do some gardening and enjoy the sunshine.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Caroline


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for such a warm welcome from you all. 
Carolineh - I do know where glemsford/hartest is, my best friend lived there when I was at school and yes I am at Bourn. May well bend your ear on the FET, think we are going to try blasto, did you? Waiting for af, due this week!

Emily - Hi again, hope to catch you in chat again, will probably be there for the quiz on tuesday. And yes you can have a go anytime - Alfie is great at sharing, some of his friends arent though hence his black eye!!

Helenab - glad to hear your blastos went so well, hope mine do that well!

Hope to keep up with you all and feel like part of the gang.

Ruth


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi easties

helena - great news on the blasts, good luck for the 2ww

ruth - i also had a FET so any questions i can help with, just ask, Mine was a natural one

Caroline - hope you enjoyed the garden

Hun - hows the d/r going.

shelley - hhope you and C are well

i have been feeling very sick since taking the pill, the leaflet did say side effects - nausea and stomach upsets for the first few months of taking it. I am glad i only have 17 days left. Getting a little nervous now. Just want to here for care about my protocol and drugs, cutting a bit fine i think, i will be happy when i have everything in place. I am sorting stuff out today so we can do a car boot this weekend to get some cash.

love to all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Helena - Good Luck for 2ww  

Hun - How is the DR going ? Hope you aren't feeling too crappy 

Ruth - Welcome to the Easties thread 

Hi to everyone else - sorry not many personals but am snatching a few mins on here while the girls are asleep ! They are just gorgeous and I love them to bits - I can't believe how lucky I am when I look at them 

!! MEET UP !!
About a Meet Up - As I am moving soon and Shelley is moving in August, it would be nice to have a Big Meet Up. I have managed to get a good deal at Quy Mill Hotel for the last Sunday in June (25th). The hotel is just off the A14 between Cambridge and Newmarket so easy to get to. We can have a function room to ourselves overlooking the garden and a 2 course Sunday dinner for app £15 or 3 courses for £20ish. I hope that price is ok for everyone. They are holding the booking for me till the end of the week so if everyone is up for it, I will book. We will need more than 10 of us to go ahead so bring babies and partners if you can to make up the numbers  One thing to note is that there is water in the garden (can't remember if its pond or stream) so toddlers will need full supervision.

Please let me know by IM ASAP if you would like to come as I need to book this week.

Coming so far

Jennifer, Alan, Aidan, Charlotte and Amelia
Hun, dh and Henry
Sahara + 1 
Gotta go, I hear a little girlie calling me 

Love to everyone 
Jennifer xx xx

ps - I have posted pictures (finally) in My Gallery


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Jen
So good to hear from you and see your piccy, I am really glad all is going well!.
We are up for the meet.
Count Hun, Hubby and henry in! Can't wait for a cuddle (with the girls that is  ) 
Hun xx

P S Welcome ruth!! I am cycling at BH at the moment, baseline planned for the 19th june - I look forward to having a 2 ww buddy!!


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi

Jen: The pictures are gorgeous, you must be really proud of your two little girls.  I hope all is going well and you are managing to get some sleep.  Re: Meet: I am really sorry I would love to come, especially to catch up with everyone and met the new arrivals, unfortunately we are going on holiday on the 24th, so will not be able to make it.

Sarah: I hope you are feeling better today and you have heard from care.

Ruth: It is good to hear from you, unfortunately I only had the medicated FET, Bourn would not allow me to do natural and we did not take it to blast's, they never suggested that, which would have been great.  I hope AF soon appears so you can commence treatment.

I start work tomorrow, just doing 3 1/2 hours on a Tuesday and Wednesday in an accounts department, but getting abit nervous.

Caroline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

Jen wonderful to see the piccies of your gorgeous girls
I dont know if i will be able to make that weekend as its a few days before we move and will prob be up to my eyes in it and also dh is working that weekend, will know more tomorrow so will confirm one way of the other by thursday if thats ok

Hows aidan with his sisters

Hun hope that the down regging is going ok not be long before ur baseline scan!!

Sarah sorry to read that u are having some side effects from the pill hoping it will soon all be over and ur moving onto stimming hope u get ur protocol really soon

Caroline  in the job tomorrow  

Shelley hope u had a wonderful weekend with DH and Caitlin

Lou if ur reading hope that u and georgia are all ok

Helena fab news on the blasts hope the  is going smoothly when do u test??

Poca hope that u and HW are ok

Beth how r u feeling, wont be too long now for you have u started mat leav yet

Ruth a quick  to you 

Well not much to report here, i saw my specialist last week, not impressed on the whole, my dad has been quite poorly he was in remission from prostate cancer so worries there, currently fighting off a viral infection, and despite taking 2 diff meds to hold off af's shes found her way thru 

oh and plus we are moving this month, i time things well as having my cystoscopy and bladder stretch a week today and then it my birthday 2 days after that lol

Its all go

Love to all tall and small
Emilyxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

well i had the call from care yesterday and i will be taking a few extra cocktails, clexene, dexamethasone (streriods) and baby asprin. I am a bit worried that they will not be any viagra. This is what george ususally uses for people with poor blood flow. I have got his sec to ask him about it. Im sure he knows what he is doing.

so just waiting to hear about the viagra and i should get my protocol and script very soon.

Caroline - it will be a shame to miss you again, but have a good holiday.

Hun - it will be nice to see you soon, where will you be in your cycle on the 25th. Hope its going ok

emily - wow girl you have got a lot going on. i hope it all goes well

take care all
love sarah xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

flippy, great to hear from you, your girls are really beautiful.  Re the meet I'm on my course at Cosford until 7 jul and I'm not sure if I can make the meet as Sundays are manic for me getting all my stuff done etc and I also travel back on Sunday night.  Will have a chat with DH though and let you know by the end of the week.

hope everyone else is okay will try to get back on this week

Love Shelley xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

just a quickie

I have had another call from nicola and george did not see the first page of the scan letter and is now putting me on 50mg of viagra a day and my thrombophillia scrren bloods are back and there is some small things, so the clexane is definatly needed.

I am really happy now and feeling positive

love to all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Shelley - Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease come  

So far:

Jennifer, Alan, Aidan, Charlotte and Amelia
Hun, dh and Henry
Sahara + 1


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't managed to catch up with everyone yet!

Jen - Sent you a IM, am so pleased to see your special girls have arrived safe and well. I saw the pictures on the gallary, there adorable.

Sarah - I hope things are going ok. I have my fingers crossed for you and I wish you all the luck in the world mate.

Shelley - Hope you and Caitlin are ok and enjoying the weather.

Emily - Sorry to hear you haven't been well and your dad is not well too. Fingers crossed you both feel better soon.

Hun - Wishing you loads of   for your cycle. 

Caroline - Hope work went ok and Isobel is ok.

Helena- Well done on blasts. You must be very happy. Good luck

Poca - Hope your well 

Sorry to anyone I have missed off.

Well I've finally moved out of parents and into Ricks so things seem alot more settled here. As you can see we have had our 20 week scan (pic to the left) and we found out were having a little Princess. So over the moon. But getting very tired due to work and my back is so painful, but she will be well worth it.

Love to you all
Kez xx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

okay, so the rollercoaster has cranked up and is making it's way to the top of the ride.  There I was sailing along quite happily in some wierd calm and even positve frame of mind ....  thinking wow I am so lucky to have Sienna, if this one doesn't work then maybe she is my only one and i'm still so lucky etc etc...  all of which is still true... when suddenly crash, down we go, tears etc  , "I don't think it's worked" etc blah blah blah!  You all know the score!    I know some of this may sound selfish beacuse I am so lucky to have her, but the 2ww has not got any better since I last did it!!   

sorry for me post

Love Helena
XXX


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Helena - oh mate i know that feeling very well, all i can say is hang in there, i really hope it works for you. Remember you said to me that last time you thought it had not worked and look at her now. so you never know.

Thinking of you

love sarah xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

Hope this finds u all well on this warm  day 

Helena thinking of u honey sending lots of    
Keeping everything crossed for you 
What date do u test??

Sarah its all coming together now hun, hows the side effects going with the pill

Hun hope that D/R is going ok howz henry hun

Jen how r u and ur gorgeous girls

Our plans for moving arent set in stone and we prob wont move til july now, but need to chat with DH about the meet as hes working that weekend so will come on my own if i can come.

Do u know how far from Cambridge it is as i dont drive

Caroline hope u and Isabel have a lovely holiday (and dh too!)

poca hope u and HW are ok

Kez lovely to hear from you  on finding u have a  on board time is going sooooo fast for u

Beth how r u doing darlin and ur 

Lou hope u and G are both ok if ur reading

Shelley hows u and Caitlin, will miss u on the thread when u move!

OOOh i think i need to do another list feel awful in case i have forgotten someone so hope i havent lol

oh yes ruth lol hope ur ok

Emilyxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

I feel like none of these sites are quite home yet, dont know how to keep up! 
Hun - I am doing medicated FET but I will be behind you as I dont start down regging till 27 june and baseline isnt until 18th July. 

Helenab- Ifeel like I say the same things all the time but in reality its not as easy. We have 15 Frosties and they are with donor sperm which we had for dear son and before the new laws came in. Bourn are saying that if we dont get pregnant then the likely hood of getting a donor is ......none existant. We feel this is our 1 and only shot! 

Hope to follow the site more closely and make some friends on here.

Love Ruth*


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Wicklow - You will soon get used to the boards and feel at home !!  Come to our meet up on the 25th if you can make it - see page 19 for details   Its easier to keep up once you have met us all 

Helena - So sorry you are up and down - it goes with the territory doesn't it !  Can you make the meet on the 25th ?

Emily - Quy is about 5 mins in the car from Cambridge - not walkable - can someone bring you ?  Friends/partners are welcome too 

Beth, Lulu, Kez, everyone else - please let me know if you can make the meet up 

xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Helena, sorry you are having a hard time of the 2WW.  It is horrid.  Thinking of you and wishing you well.   

Also good wishes to Sarah and Hun for your treatment.    

Emily, hope your viral infection is better and that your Dad is ok.  

Caroline, good luck for your new job.  It must be quite hard getting back to a work routine.

Poca, hope you and Henry are well.

Flippy, just had another look at your lovely babies    .  Hope you are well and wonder whether you have cracked the feeding thing, whichever way you choose to do it.  Just seems to me more complicated with 2!!

As far as the meet is concerned I don't think I can on 25th June, unfortunately - I would like to come - however, it is my birthday and I am hoping to get family over.  A last garden birthday before life changes somewhat !!

Hi to Shelley.  Hope you and Caitlin are ok.

Hi also to Kez and Wicklow.

This coming week will be my last at work and I feel quite end-of-termish.  Though the following week seems to be very busy as well.  Need to get on to make sure house perfect (  ) and we are completely organised for about 6 weeks time (and not before BEAN please ).  Need to sort out paperwork, buy a few remaining things, unpack pram in a few weeks and await TENS machine.  I guess there will always be more things to do.  Have booked another Ward Tour (we could not see the delivery suite last time since 10 babies had been born that day), a relaxation class and breastfeeding class.  We complete NCT tomorrow am (mad rush I guess then for the men to get back for the football!).

Can't quite see the other side of the BIRTH (that is just too scary) although beginning to plan some things like having my hair highlighted about 2 months after the birth.  Also looking forward to the odd glass of wine and hoping that one day I may be quite a lot thinner (and I have not yet gone through all the growth spurt    - any larger and I'll be wearing bin liners or a tent!)

We have a 34 week scan on Monday and see the Consultant.  Just hope that someone will be able to check my blood pressure and test urine or there will end up being a gap of 3+ weeks since it was last done before the next M/wife app.

Seem to have got a bit carried away...

Love to all

Beth


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Got a confession to make girls - been feeling really queasy for 2 days and my already ample chest (too big!!) has expanded worryingly     so did a test late last night.  

I know, I know, barely 7 days since blasts were transferred and test day isn't till monday or tueday but I felt different and def sick.  Anyway    - stunned and shocked to have one 4 days early but did it again this morning to check I wasn't dreaming and there it was.... Won't say anything to family or close friends who have supported and us and will be waiting for news on Monday or Tuesday as I want to get my bloods done on monday... it is v early so long way to go but definitely there to see on the pee stick  .

Will do longer post later with personals but just wanted to share the news with my buddies who really understand the excitement and need for caution...

love Helena


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! I just knew it!

    ​Well done Helena!!!!!!​Another Eastie BFP!​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Well hello girls!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry i've been awol, all will be explained.............

& what great news!!!!!!!!!!!

 belated congrats to Jen & DH on the birth of your beautiful twins, have just seen their pics, ah!!!!!!!! 

     

+

 Wonderful news Helena & DH!!!!!!!!!!!! 

     

Love Poca (back in a min) XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 12:55Ok i'm back.

My big news is that i'm pregnant, yes i know you're shocked, i almost fainted myself!

Short version of the last few weeks...

Just prior to my holiday i wasn't feeling well, very tired (but always am anyway!), bit sicky (but thought i'd had a dodgy chinese!), by this point i was day 48 in my cycle (but this is not unusual for me) etc etc, decided to go to my doc but knew they would say to me 'are you sure you're not pregnant?' & of course i would say 'ha ha of course not, after all these years?!!!' But i thought i would do a test so i could say 'i've done a test it's negative so what's wrong with me?'

So i took a test to work with me, i would never do a test a work if i really felt it might be positive! I didn't think for a moment it would be positive, i even forgot about it until the evening! Anyway i did it & 2 bright lines came up straight away, everything started to spin, i 
thought i was going to faint, so i sat on the floor, in the loos, horrible!!!!! I just kept saying it's not possible & reread the instructions over & over, even though i knew exactly what it meant, i'm no stranger to pregnancy tests! well i had to go home, i wasn't capable of carrying on as normal so i had a quick word with a colleague & made a fast exit home.

Saw dr next day, needed to have an early scan due to my tube history & high risk of ectopic, should have been about 7-8 weeks but there was an empty sac but in the right place, so had to go on hols not really knowing what was happening & was told i might have a miscarriage.
So on hols i tried to relax but couldn't stop thinking about it, couldn't sleep & was very hormonal! Was glad to get home to be honest, although turkey & the weather were lovely.

Had another scan on return, all ok, i was much less further on than they originally thought, but as you know the worrying doesn't stop. Now i remembered several prescribed drugs that i had taken, that all said 'DO NOT TAKE IF PREGNANT' & obviously had not been taking folic acid.

So to sum it up, i am thrilled but hoping this baby is ok as it has not had the planning & 'all the right things done' as HW had.

I hope you are pleased for me, i know how hard it is sometimes hearing other peoples news, i wanted to post last week but was a bit nervous, not had much time to get on the computer + i have been feeling quite rough, but am now 10+6 & starting to feel a little better. I really never rexpected this to happen to me, maybe if i was 'unexplained' but not with all the diagnoses i have had, it really is the most bizarre thing.

Will do more personals soon, hello to Beth, Hun, Caroline, Emily, Sarah, Shelley, Lulu, Kez & Ruth, has anyone heard from Elysop?

 to all easties

Hope to make it to the meet,

Love Poca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 13:34Now off to see the football!!!!!!!!!!! HW is in a mini strip!!!!!!! So cute!!!!!!!!

Poca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

hope that ur all doing ok

WoW what wonderful news to log on to!!

 Helena  
I did have a feeling for you

So pleased for u

and also

 to Poca and HW

Fantastic news i am rooting for you and keep everything crossed for you
When is ur 12 week scan?

Jen hope that u and the twins are ok and coping ok in the heat

I have just been out in the garden, mowing the lawn well u know if i left it to dh for much longer the grass would have been as tall as me!!!! and i aint joking

Done 3/4 of it now but had to stop as was getting headache and have massive blister on my hand

The next door neighbour was spraying her fence and i got covered in the spray just my luck!

DH has come in now to watch footie

 Beth for ur scan on monday honey

Love to all will do personals later or tomorrow

Emilyxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Helena, that's wonderful news    

Poca, also fantastic.  Hope you are feeling ok at the moment and good luck for your next scan.    

Love

Beth


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

DOUBLE YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! What an amazing day!

    ​Fab news Poca!!!!!!​  Another Eastie BFP!  ​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Easties!!  ​
  Eastie Mummies!!  ​
Hun mummy to  Henry Charles born 08/11/04 

ZoeB mummy to  Mason born 25/01/05 

*Helenab mummy to  Sienna born 11/03/05 *

Poca mummy to  Henry William born 29/03/05

Mmmbop mummy to  Spike born 02/05/05

*Carolineh mummy to  Isabel Rose born 17/05/05*

floss mummy to   twin boys

*mish434 mummy to  Caitlin born 02/09/05*

*lulu434 mummy to  Georgia born 21/10/05*

*Flippy mummy to  Amelia and  Charlotte born 22/05/06 *

  mummies 2 be ​
SarahElizabeth  EDD jul06 

Kez23    EDD TBC 

Helenab  June 06  

Poca  May 06 EDD TBC  

  Easties in tx  ​
Sahara 3rd IVF May    

Hun 3rd IVF May    

*Hope this has everyone right if any amendments then either post or IM me *


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI easties

BIG CONGRATULATIONS to HRELENA AND POCA well done ladies

flippy - hope charlotte and amelia are doing ok and of course you

emily - have posted to you else where

wow all this exciting news, i really hope hun and i can join in the celebrations soon.


well we spent all day yesterday putting the swimming pool up only to find the cat had been in the cupboard and put loads of holes in it, so we repaired it and filled it up again the there was a big split in it so we had to empty it again only to find it it not repairable. What a waste of a day. Have to get a new one now. Resting today and going to sit in the garden

Hope your all ok and not to hot. I would be ok with the heat if i did not feel so sick.

Still waiting for my protocol, hope they hurry up as i need to get the list of drugs to the gp to see what he is going to give me free. I will be ringing them on monday if it has not arrived.


Take care all
Love sarah xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All - Here is the menu for Quy Mill Hotel Sunday Lunch 25th June - I think they want me to let them know in advance what everyone is having so please IM me with your choices 

If anyone else wants to come, please let me know asap - everyone is very welcome and if you don't know anyone, I can introduce you around 

Two Courses £14.50 Three Courses £19.50

Menu to follow


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG I dont log on for a few day and on my return such fantastic news

Congratulations Poca and Helena I'm thrilled for both of you    

Sorry cannot make the meet, it really would be too much with having to travel back to Birmingham the same day, but please please have another one before I leave at the end August.

I haven't seen Caitlin for 8 whole days and it really is killing me   I had to work the Cosford airshow yesterday and I saw hundreds of babies and it made me feel awful, I feel that I'm a terrible Mummy   I just want Friday to hurry up so I can see her again.  Sean came to visit me so at least I saw one of my lovely unit, we had a nice evening at the Summer Ball on Friday but I had an accident and fell over and I must of lost my mobile phone at the same time   I was so embarrased that I had fallen over and I could hear people coming that I shot up and quickly walked off it wasn't until the morning that I realised that I couldn't find my phone, I'm such an idiot at times  

Good luck to all on Tx at the moment and a big hello to all

I will try and get on during the week, its just very hectic and I don't always get the chance

congrats again to Poca and Helena

Love Shelley xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just a quickie to let you know my gp has funded all my drugs again and belive me there were alot this time. If it works this time i will send him a thank you card and a bottle of whiskey as he has always done everything he could for me.

Hope to see you all soon
Sarah xxx[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 18:04I HAVE A FAVOUR TO ASK

Has anyone got any mixing syringes for menopur i could have, i only need about 6 just till i have my first scan then i can get loads from the clinic. If not i have to travel a 5 hrs round trip as the clinic wont post them.

I need them for the 25th.

Thanks 
Sarah xxxx

Gp just rang and can not fund the viagra, oh well £200 is better than £110


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Easties

Mish - Sorry to hear your missing Caitlin, but of course your not a horrible mum. I'm sure its the complete opposite. Just think of the hug she is gonna get on your return  

Flippy - Hope the girls are well. Will let you know about Sunday 25th.

Emily - I noticed I haven't told you my EDD. Its 10 October. Roll on another 16 weeks, this weather is unbearable   How are things going with you mate? Any nice holidays booked?

Poca - CONGRATULATIONS, its wonderful news. I was as shocked as you were, when I did a test. Its strange cause I always think back to that time and laugh now, cause I screamed the house down!  
All the best, honestly its wonderful news, and I am sure everyone will be really happy for you.

Helena - CONGRATULATIONS to you. Is it this week or next week you have your bloods. I have my fingers crossed you have a healthy nine months xxx

Hun - How are you mate? Are you coming to the meal on Sunday 25th? 

A huge hello to everyone else. Sorry got to go tea is burning  

Lots of love
Kez & bump 
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All - Just a quickie - I didn't realise that the Menu was a sample menu, not the one we will be choosing from, but the new one will be emailed to me tomorrow - We need to let them have our choices by next Monday   Cheers xx


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Evening all!

Poca, so thrilled for you - have sent you im....

Jen, how are you getting on?  Are the girls sleeping in this heat?

Mish, had to laugh at your story  .  Hope you have a great reunion with Caitlin!

Sarah, so nearly ready to rock and roll!  Brilliant news about the drugs - what a fab GP you have!

Caroline, we are going to be quite close by!  We move at the end of the month to Wickhambrook which isn't too far from you I think.

Beth, you are so close now!  Try not to focus on the birth but be as open minded as you can about it all.  get some rest - everyone will say it but it's true...  little time to rest afterwards!!  

Emily, sounds as though you've been busy - how's the lawn now?!

Hi to Hun in the states, Ruth, Lulu, Kez and everyone else

Been at the tennis in london today and off tomorrow too - lady of leisure this week!  Had my Beta back and it was 280 14dpo - anyone know if this is good, bad or indifferent??  Means nothing to me as I've never been given it before!

anyway knackered after such a strenuous day !!  

love Helena
XX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Helena - 280 is a great HCG level   Congrats again 

So far for the meet on 25th 

Jennifer, dp, ds and dds
Hun, dh and ds
Nat, Col and ds
Sahara plus 1
Poca, dp and ds

Still waiting to hear or not coming 
Helena 
Kez and dp 
Mish   
Emily 
Lulu 
SarahElizabeth  
Anyone else ? 

Please come, its my last before our move back to Berks


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

HI ALL! I know its been a while!

WOW More   well done to you all whatever stage you are at, i am thinking of you  

I have been enjoying motherhood, but now feel i have a space to fill (hope that doesn't sound unfair  )

Well there are so many people around me pg or having babies (3 born last wk!) and i went to my docs last week and just asked "what are the chances?" and he didn't seem to interested but also stated as mason was icsi on NHS they won't help us again and we would have to go private which we cannot afford and i don't think i could go through it again  

So i have been off the pill since Jan, just could not get on with it, but i think we seem to have sex at wrong time of month   convienently - as DH has said we must wait till after xmas when mason will be 2.  But i have been on ebay searching for OPK's as i am so out of touch with cycle, it does seem to be quite regular at moment.

I don't know if anyone knows the history of PCOS? does it come back? if so how long does it take to come back?

Well you all take care and i promise to pop in more regularly this time! 

Zoe x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All - Here is the Menu for Sunday 25th   Please can you let me know by Monday latest what you would like as I need to let them know.  Cheers 

Anybody else who would like to come, please send me an IM 

Sunday Lunch Menu

Two Courses £14.50	   	   Three Courses £19.50



Cream of Leek & Potato Soup with Herb Croutons

Chicken Liver Terrine, Fig & Apple Chutney

Salad of Prawns with Mixed Leaves & Marie Rose Sauce

Poached Asparagus Spears with a Lemon Butter Sauce

Duo of Galia & Cantaloupe Melon with Champagne Sorbet & Passion Fruit Syrup

Warm Tossed Chorizo & Chicken Strips with Piquillo Pepper and a Rocket & Chard Salad



Pan Roasted Chicken Breast, Pommery Cream Sauce

Roast Sirloin of Beef with Yorkshire Pudding & Rich Gravy

Roasted Leg of Lamb served with Red Wine Jus

Honey & Mustard Baked Ham served with Parsley Sauce

Cold Poached Fillet Salmon on Dressed Leaves, with New Potatoes, Capers & Lemon Mayonnaise

Risotto with Wild Mushroom & Parmesan


All Served with Chefs Selection of Vegetables



Redcurrant Cheesecake with Wild Berry Compote

English Strawberries & Cream

Vanilla Crème Brulee with Homemade Lemon Biscuits

Summer Fruits & Chantilly Cream topped with Crushed Meringue

Selection of Farmhouse Cheeses with Celery, Grapes & Savoury Biscuits


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

hi all,

Flippy can you please add me to the easties mummies I am mummy to Alfie Philip born 20/08/04. I wish I could make the 25th but unfortunatly can't. Would love to meet people as its so much easier to be part of things. Let me know for the next one!!

CONGRATULATIONS to Helena and Poca on your BFP great news.

Helena - please can you let me know about your blast and a little about the attempts you've had. I start down regging for FET with blasts on 27th and am petrified, just need a little hope I spose. Anyone else down regging at Bourn soon?

Take care one and all. Chat soon

Ruth aka Wicklow


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Easties!!  ​
  Eastie Mummies!!  ​
Wicklow (ruth) mummy to  Alfie Philip born 20/08/04 (D/R FET 27/06)

Hun mummy to  Henry Charles born 08/11/04 

ZoeB mummy to  Mason born 25/01/05 

*Helenab mummy to  Sienna born 11/03/05 *

Poca mummy to  Henry William born 29/03/05

Mmmbop mummy to  Spike born 02/05/05

*Carolineh mummy to  Isabel Rose born 17/05/05*

floss mummy to   twin boys

*mish434 mummy to  Caitlin born 02/09/05*

*lulu434 mummy to  Georgia born 21/10/05*

*Flippy mummy to  Amelia and  Charlotte born 22/05/06 *

  mummies 2 be ​
SarahElizabeth  EDD jul06 

Kez23    EDD 10/10/06 

Helenab  June 06  

Poca  May 06 EDD TBC  

  Easties in tx  ​
Sahara 3rd IVF May    

Hun 3rd IVF May    

*Hope this has everyone right if any amendments then either post or IM me *
[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 20:02Hiya easties

Just a quickie from me tonight

Flippy i think u will need to count me out its not poss for my family to bring me as they live in yorkshire and bil wont drive on a sunday no matter what!!

Hope that u and the girls are ok

Sarah have u received ur protocol yet

Beth hope that ur scan and cons appt went well on monday

Hun when is ur d/r scan soonish??

Helena kez and poca  hope that ur doing ok

Zoe lovely to hear from you sweetie, i think that pcos does come back have u looked at the pcos board

Ruth i have added u to the list honey welcome to alfie!!

I best go as dh has just come in and hes got the hump with me cos been out all afternoon with his brother.... well he chose to work on my birthday!!

I tell ya people think me and his brother are together we are out together more than me and dh!!

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for adding me and Alfie on there Emily. Trying to keep up with the easties thread rather than darting about the message boards - you cant keep up!
Hope all are well.
Ruth aka wicklow


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Emily for adding my date! No way how many times I look at it, I can't believe I have got to this stage!! Just proves anything is possible for anyone girls!!!

Flippy - Don't think I can make 25th hun! Really disappointed, but found out DP has already made plans for us both! 

Big hello to everyone else

Love Kez and bump xxx


----------



## aurelia (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm quite new to this site and as I live in Cambs I thought I might join your thread if that's ok. I could really do with feeling among understanding friends at the moment as no-one I know has an even remote understanding of what's going on! In a nutshell our situation is that we've been ttc for 3 .5 years with no success. All tests etc etc have been fine, I have very mild endo but that's staying well out of the way so that's not a problem, the only thing is that my dh's sperm test showed some anti-bodies and slightly excessive abnormalities. He's having another sperm test next month and if there's an improvement we're going to have IUI at Bourn, if not we will have to have a think about IVF. We've got a little boy, Jordan,  who's 5 (I'm his stepmum) so I do get to be a mummy which is brilliant but it also makes me so guilty that I want to have a baby as well!! I don't think I can win!

Take care 

aurelia x x x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

aurelia,
Nice to hear from you. I've been floating on these boards for over 3 years but have never really been able to keep up with some of the message boards as they are too busy or people add notes very regularly but this feels like home - only found this board a week ago so WELCOME. Bourn is fantastic so if you need to go there you will be in the best possible hands. Keep us posted and remember to catch us in the chat room especially on quiz night, its a laugh!

Ruth


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

 that this message appears

I keep getting an error message

Aurelia welcome to the easties honey
All the girls are lovely and will be able to identify with ur feelings honey
Wishing u lots of luck on ur journey and may u get that  very soon
Did u use the NES site by chance?

There is a meet up which jen is currently arranging am sure u would be more than welcome if u wanted to meet up

Ruth good to hear from u darlin hope u and alfie is ok

Helena, poca hope u and the little ones are ok

kez and beth hope u r both ok and bumps too

Sarah hope that ur coping ok on the pill

shelley sending lots of love and hugs to u and the gorgeous caitlin

Hun hope that u can move onto stims soon hope that henry is ok

Caroline hope u have a fab holiday with dh and isabel

I have appt on 26th June at addenbrookes and thought i would ask if anyone fancied meeting up for a bite of lunch or coffee if not not to worry just thought i would ask!

I have a post op infection and urine retention so upping fluids to try and sort it out started anti biotics today so should be feeling tickety boo in no time i hope!!

Love to anyone i missed
Emilyxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Aurelia - Welcome to the easties thread   I am organising a Meet Up on Sunday 25th, 12.30 at Quy Mill Hotel on the A14 about 5 mins drive from Cambridge.  You would be more than welcome to come and bring your dh or a friend   Let me know if you would like to come.
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## aurelia (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome guys, and thanks so much for inviting me to the lunch but we're going to be away that weekend, otherwise I'd have loved to come. We won a VIP trip to visit Monkey World in Dorset, where they film Monkey Business, so we're going there that weekend. We get to go behind the scenes and it's very likely that I'll actually get to cuddle a sweet little baby chimp!! My dh has me on strict orders that I'm not smuggling one home though   

Just out of interest, I had an appt today with a lady called Amanda Ody for acupuncture and chinese herbs (at a clinic in cambridge, but she's also based in newnham). She came really highly recommended and is quite specialist in infertility. She's also done work with Bourn. Just wondered if anyone else had similar treatments?

take care everyone

aurelia x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi aurelia

Have fun next weekend sounds ace!

I havent personally had acupuncture apart from for endo at hospital

but i know that caroline did will see if i can find her post about it

Emilyxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 21:01


carolineh said:


> www.weiclinic.co.uk. Good luck.
> 
> Caroline
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertility Friends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

hiya

what a beautiful morning - Sienna kindly woke us up at 6am and proceeded to ransack our room, pulling out all the draws and empyting them!!  

Just a quickie to say I can come to the meet (with Sienna!) but not stay for a long time because we are moving that week.  After much deliberation about time etc, I thought sod it, they can cope without me for a couple of hours!!
So pls add us to the list.  DH won't be able to spare the time though....

love H
XX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Aurelia
Welcome to our thread! I too am at bourn and having IVF in the next month. We were successful on our first go after a faliure to diagnose a reason for our IF.
Its great to have you aboard!
Hun xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All - PLeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can you let me know your menu choices today or tomorrow as I have to Pre-Order the meals - If you can IM me that would be great.

Helena - Glad you can come  

Cheers 

xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

I am so annoyed, just tried to post & lost it!!!!!!!!!! Grr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all & a special welcome to Aurelia!

First of all thanks for your lovely messages about my news, much appreciated. Am 12 weeks today, have nuchal scan on thursday.

Have had a horrible few days, Dh in hospital, went in as a day case but there have been complications. He's really miserable & so am i, really lonely without him here. maybe out in the next day or so but may have to go back in!!! Also sounds really selfish but i'm really missing the help with HW! Am knackered.

So am really sorry,    can't commit to the meet, am going to have to play this week by ear, i wll be gutted if DH misses the scan!

Helena, hope you are ok, great levels! HW also loves to ransack, little monkeys!!!!!!!!!

Beth, hope you & big bump are ok,will be in contact soon!

Love to all of you,

from a Pressed Poca! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

One of these days i will do more personals, not much brain power at the mo!!!!!!


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

poca, poor you and Dh. Sending lots of love,

Helena
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

poca

Thinking of u and dh

hugs to HW

Emilyxx[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 09:58*Not sure if Lou is still reading

but just wanted to say

  for tomorrow

Hope u have a lovely day with georgia and have an extra birthday card and extra celebration

This certainly will be one to cherish

Love Emilyxx*


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Our house purchase has fallen through (we were supposed to be moving next week) - we are still going to sell (although not next week!) but I have no idea where we are going to live at the moment.  Also, Alan and I are having serious problems and its possible that we will be going our separate ways.  I have a lot of thinking to do over the next few days 

Will keep you posted.

xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Flippy,
I dont know you very well but I wanted to send you a huge hug .
I want you to know that Im here if I can help. Give your gorgeous girls a big squidge from me. Take Care
Ruth


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Flippy, sendin you lots of love

Helena
XX


----------



## aurelia (Nov 17, 2005)

Flippy, sorry to hear you are having a rough time. 

We had our monkey visit cancelled today, we're now going on the 8th july, so I could have come on sunday after all which is a pain. My little boy Jordan cried his eyes out when I had to tell him we weren't going this weekend. Luckily getting fish and chips for tea made it all better for him, if only it was that easy when you're a grown up! 


take care

aurelia x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies ~ hope you are all enjoying the  

I should be outside rubbing down ds's slide someone donated to us and re-painting it, but i have been to work this morning and ds is asleep after nursery and sitting on the internet seems much more relaxing! 

I hope you all well in all you are doin, thinking of you all in the East of England  

I tried the "getting pg naturally" chat again the other night but dh still insists on waiting until after xmas when Mason is 2.  I have used some of the 2nd pg's on here as an example and that still never worked  

Also i feel what might be on our side is the fact that after ds was born i was diagnosed with chlamydia and so was dh something which may have stopped us from getting pg in the first place   why it was never detected i do not know and how long we have had it i do not know, but we have both been treated now and in the clear which makes dh think it may happen quickly (who's he kidding!  )  well you never know, now all that pressure is off................

Well i am gonna get on and so some internet shopping   and work out 14 days after my next cycle as i am now as regular as clockwork and not on the pill anymore and see what happens..............

Take care, love to you all x

Zoe x


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Flippy, very sorry you are having a hard time at present.    Wishing you well.

Poca,  sorry to hear that your DH is/has been in hospital and hope that he is now on the mend.

Aurelia, welcome to this thread.  It is one of the best!!

A big HI! to everyone else.

We had our 34 week scan 10 days ago now and all was well growth wise.  Baby even has hair - amazing!!  So relieved as usual.  We were supposed to then see the Consultant but in fact he was not in that day and we were told we would see the Registrar instead.  As it happens we ended up seeing a SHO (Senior House Officer) which is a very junior doctor and although she was very pleasant and informed was not quite what I wanted at this stage.  As it happens DH asked so many questions about statistics for epidurals and c-sections at the hospital (they started talking at cross-purposes    ) that she suggested we came back in what would be 2 weeks to see the Consultant.  This has been booked for next Monday and I just hope that we can see the Consultant we have met previously then, get the reassurance that I need about "mode of delivery" and move on.  Otherwise we might as well cancel the appointment.  I have a midwife app tomorrow (just starting to have them weekly now) and I will discuss it with her.  I have made up my mind as to "mode of delivery" anyway but just want final reassurance from the Consultant that that is ok.

Time is going so fast now.  I stopped work last week and am resting a lot more now (important to have nap in afternoon!!) as well as swimming frequently although probably a bit late to attempt to become as fit as an athlete - especially when you look like a large Winnie the Pooh sideways and walking briskly makes you breathless!!   

I just hope I do get a few more weeks (4) of peace and relaxation to finish sorting the house and buying the last few bits and pieces before action stations.

Love to all

Beth


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Easties

Sorry not posted for a few days DH had a few days off so been doing family stuff  not that i mind but last week it seemed thats all we did lol

Flippy i have replied to u elsewhere darlin am thinking of u sweetie big  to u and the girls

Poca hope DH is recovering and u have him home

Helena hope that ur managing to take things easy despite the impending house move, do u have a scan date yet

Kez how r u and ur little princess

Lou hope u had a fab birthday yesterday such a special one with G

Hun how was ur baseline are u stimming yet

Sarah not long til u start stimming now honey

Shelley hope that ur doing ok when is ur move date

caroline hope u have a lovely holiday with dh and isabel

Beth glad to read that ur scan went ok sorry u didnt get to see the cons tho hope that m/w visit goes ok

love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Beth - Glad bubs was ok, and your enjoying the last few weeks of time on your own!

Emily - Hi hun, me and Princess are fine. Seems to be going pretty slow at the moment, but then again the fact I'm hating work isn't helping. How are things with you?

Flippy - Sorry to hear your having a horrible time. Please IM me if you want to talk, having been through this hard time myself, I totally understand.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry got to have a nap, as I am so tired.

Kez xx


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi 

Sorry I have not been around, due to the thunder-storm two weeks ago, we lost our telephone and
internet lines.  Telephone is now working but internet is not and we are now waiting for new modem.
Anyway so desperate to get on I am borrowing Mother and Father in Laws computer, they are joining us in 
Cornwall and bringing there lap-top so should be able to catch up with posts.

Helena and Poca- I am absolutely thrilled for you both,       what excellent news and it 
makes my news so much easier to tell you all.  Helena - great news about the move and not far away, the two girls might even go to the same schools.  Poca - You must be over the moon, what a shock, how are you feeling and how is DH?

Jen: I am so sorry to hear off you news and the hard time you are having   
I hope the girls are doing well?

Hun: How is it going?

Sarah: How are you feeling, not long now?

Beth: I am so pleased the scan went well, time is flying by, not long to go, are you all ready?

Kez: How are you feeling?

Aurelia: Welcome to the thread, we did not go through with the acupuncture in the end, but I do wish you had off.

Emily: Good luck with your appointment next week, how are you feeling now?

Hi to Ruth, Zoe and everyone I have missed.

I have some news to, I was abit scared how I was going to write this, as I did not want to upset anyone, but
I to am pregnant.  We only found out two weeks ago and after a scan on Monday, I found out I am 15 weeks and 4 days.  It has come as a complete shock, having been told we only had a 5% chance and after 4 attempts at IVF previously, the thought of it happening naturally never occurred to us and I did not even realise until two weeks ago.  As I had been breast feeding monthlys were not regular and when they stopped I thought it was down to the increase in feeding again and then I had sickness bug, tonsillitis and cold.  When they did not return two weeks after Isabel's first Birthday when I stopped feeding, I started to think and I only did the test, as I was going to do a road running race and wanted to be sure and when it came back positive, it was a shock and after rushing to the doctors they then found a heart beat.  I have been doing everything I shouldn't have, lots of running,gym and tummy exercises at the gym, which has been a worry, but after the scan on Monday, I feel abit more reassured.

Anyway, we are off on holiday on Saturday, but I hope the meeting goes well and hope to properly catch up soon.

Caroline


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Caroline, that really is wonderful news          so pleased for you. How amazing that you had no idea. In a way (apart from worries about doing things you would not have done if you had known) it must be good to be reassured by the scan _*AND *_already be well into the second trimester    Have a lovely holiday.

No, I am not quite ready yet and could do with my further 4 weeks to get everything organised. But nearly there. Bought baby a gym mat thing from Mamas and Papas today as well as further nappy wipes etc and will be getting a rocking cradle type thing. He has so much stuff now that I am worrying (almost) as to where it will all be stored   So exciting!

Actually I am a bit of a wreck on occasions at the moment but presume this _*might *_be normal. Have been so scared of the idea of the birth and planning for it i.e. pain relief/ active birth etc going round and round in my head. Also has not helped having over anxious parents and pressure put on me to have a c-section (not that that might be an option anyway). Anyway have decided that is NOT what I want unless medically advised/necessary when OF COURSE I would have one. Discussed all with mwife this am and she was very helpful and I will be seeing the Consultant on Monday and he can reassure me then, hopefully.

I just seem to be a bit tearful this week - if people are nice to me I want to cry and if they are putting pressure on me likewise (hopeless!!).

Sorry to go into the me post bit but helps to share it.

Beth
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick message from me for now

Caroline so pleased to read your news

 honey on your  

Such wonderful news

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Meet Up Cancelled

Sorry but I only heard back from Helena re the pre-order and the deadline has now passed. I think the others must have missed my posts about it  I should have IMd everyone individually but just couldn't find the time 

At least with our move cancelled we will be around a bit longer to see you all 

MASSIVE CONGRATS TO CAROLINE AND DH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

TRIPLE YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! What an amazing couple of weeks!

    ​Fab news Caroline!!!!!!​  Another Eastie BFP - with a bun nearly half baked!!!!  ​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 19:27Sorry the meet up is cancelled. Maybe I could come over and see you sometime instead Jen? I'd like to while the girls are still small!

Well amazing news Caroline! I am absolutely chuffed for you, and for all of you who have had natural miracles! I just wish it would happen for me too.

Poca- hope the scan went well on Thurs and Dh is getting better.

SE - Gosh - you are so close. Stick out for what you want in labour, but be flexible. The last thing i imagined was an emergency cesar - but needs must. To be honest all the stressing I did about the various options around giving birth beforehand became largely irrelevant once things had swung into action. Wishing you much luck! And having a cesar isn't too bad honest  !!

Probably a good job I am not coming to share my woes with you all on Sunday, as I am feeling down, crap and really depressed at the moment. I am just fed up with being stuck in probably pointless limbo down regulation hell for the 5th week  . I am not doing this again - its a short protocol or all of Henrys old baby stuff goes on Ebay 

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way easties

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61285.0.html

Love Emilyxx


----------

